# Ucraina:"Il peggio deve venire. Italia ci mandi armi".



## admin (3 Aprile 2022)

Kuleba, Ministro degli Esteri ucraino, al CorSera:"Sappiamo che in Italia ci sono forze vicine a Putin: vorrei dire che ciò è immorale, illegale e politicamente perdente. Chi sta con Putin sostiene i crimini di guerra. Sulla questione garanzie, vorrei comunque rassicurare gli italiani: si possono trovare modi per cui le garanzie non comportano automaticamente il vostro coinvolgimento bellico diretto".

"L'Italia s'impegna a mandarci armi e munizioni necessari a difenderci, ma non soldati o piloti che combattono al nostro fianco e ciò non intaccherà per nulla la sicurezza italiana, che ovviamente sta a cuore al vostro governo. Di questo stiamo parlando. Va aggiunto che lavorare per la sicurezza ucraina significa per l’Europa lavorare anche per la sua sicurezza, siamo nel mezzo della guerra, il peggio deve ancora venire. L’Ucraina, ha vinto la battaglia di Kiev, ma quella per il Donbass e nel Sud sta per cominciare e sarà terribile, devastante, lo prova tra l’altro lo scempio di Mariupol. Noi siamo pronti, non ci tireremo indietro e speriamo nel vostro sostegno".

*Polonia: "Siamo disposti ad ospitare armi nucleari nel nostro paese se gli USA ce lo chiederà." 
Zelensky: "Gli occidentali non ci danno armi a sufficienza. Ogni caduto è vernice nera alla storia, che giudicherà tutti coloro che prendono le decisioni."




*


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Kuleba, Ministro degli Esteri ucraino, al CorSera:"Sappiamo che in Italia ci sono forze vicine a Putin: vorrei dire che ciò è immorale, illegale e politicamente perdente. Chi sta con Putin sostiene i crimini di guerra. Sulla questione garanzie, vorrei comunque rassicurare gli italiani: si possono trovare modi per cui le garanzie non comportano automaticamente il vostro coinvolgimento bellico diretto".
> 
> "L'Italia s'impegna a mandarci armi e munizioni necessari a difenderci, ma non soldati o piloti che combattono al nostro fianco e ciò non intaccherà per nulla la sicurezza italiana, che ovviamente sta a cuore al vostro governo. Di questo stiamo parlando. Va aggiunto che lavorare per la sicurezza ucraina significa per l’Europa lavorare anche per la sua sicurezza, siamo nel mezzo della guerra, il peggio deve ancora venire. L’Ucraina, ha vinto la battaglia di Kiev, ma quella per il Donbass e nel Sud sta per cominciare e sarà terribile, devastante, lo prova tra l’altro lo scempio di Mariupol. Noi siamo pronti, non ci tireremo indietro e speriamo nel vostro sostegno".



Questi disgraziati stanno facendo di tutto per trascinarci in una guerra che si combatte a migliaia di chilometri da noi e nella quale non c'entriamo nulla. Ma già la stiamo pagando amaramente a livello economico e il peggio, anche per noi noi, deve ancora venire. Dopo esser stati la prima nazione extra Cina a beccarci il Covid, magari saremo la prima nazione extra Ucraina a beccarci un bel missile sulla capoccia (sorridenti, con la spilletta dell'Ucraina appuntata sul petto). Ma basta vedere chi ci governa per fare due più due.


----------



## danjr (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Kuleba, Ministro degli Esteri ucraino, al CorSera:"Sappiamo che in Italia ci sono forze vicine a Putin: vorrei dire che ciò è immorale, illegale e politicamente perdente. Chi sta con Putin sostiene i crimini di guerra. Sulla questione garanzie, vorrei comunque rassicurare gli italiani: si possono trovare modi per cui le garanzie non comportano automaticamente il vostro coinvolgimento bellico diretto".
> 
> "L'Italia s'impegna a mandarci armi e munizioni necessari a difenderci, ma non soldati o piloti che combattono al nostro fianco e ciò non intaccherà per nulla la sicurezza italiana, che ovviamente sta a cuore al vostro governo. Di questo stiamo parlando. Va aggiunto che lavorare per la sicurezza ucraina significa per l’Europa lavorare anche per la sua sicurezza, siamo nel mezzo della guerra, il peggio deve ancora venire. L’Ucraina, ha vinto la battaglia di Kiev, ma quella per il Donbass e nel Sud sta per cominciare e sarà terribile, devastante, lo prova tra l’altro lo scempio di Mariupol. Noi siamo pronti, non ci tireremo indietro e speriamo nel vostro sostegno".


Dopo gli agghiaccianti video che ho visto sulla brutalità dei soldati russi…. sempre più a fianco degli ucraini


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2022)

Ripeto qua e integro:
-ESTONIA E LETTONIA SI AGGIUNGONO ALLA LITUANIA NEL BLOCCARE CON EFFETTO IMMEDIATO LE IMPORTAZIONI DI GAS RUSSO
-USA: OBIETTIVO DI PUTIN È FESTEGGIARE L'ANNESSIONE DEL DONBASS IL 9 MAGGIO
-PRIMO MINISTRO FINLANDESE: LA DECISIONE SULL'ADESIONE ALLA NATO VA PRESA IN QUESTA PRIMAVERA. LA RUSSIA NON E' IL VICINO CHE PENSAVAMO.


----------



## danjr (3 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ripeto qua e integro:
> -ESTONIA E LETTONIA SI AGGIUNGONO ALLA LITUANIA NEL BLOCCARE CON EFFETTO IMMEDIATO LE IMPORTAZIONI DI GAS RUSSO
> -USA: OBIETTIVO DI PUTIN È FESTEGGIARE L'ANNESSIONE DEL DONBASS IL 9 MAGGIO
> -PRIMO MINISTRO FINLANDESE: LA DECISIONE SULL'ADESIONE ALLA NATO VA PRESA IN QUESTA PRIMAVERA. LA RUSSIA NON E' IL VICINO CHE PENSAVAMO.


poi non si dica che è la Nato che si espande…


----------



## Djici (3 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> poi non si dica che è la Nato che si espande…


Li fanno letteralmente scappare ma "e colpa di Washington" .

Io fossi un qualsiasi paese proverei sempre ad entrare nella Nato.
Avere le spalle coperte non è mica una cosa da poco.


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

Zelensky:​"Le truppe russe vogliono prendere il Donbass e il sud dell'Ucraina.​*Siamo consapevoli che il nemico ha riserve per aumentare la pressione a est"*


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Kuleba, Ministro degli Esteri ucraino, al CorSera:"Sappiamo che in Italia ci sono forze vicine a Putin: vorrei dire che ciò è immorale, illegale e politicamente perdente. Chi sta con Putin sostiene i crimini di guerra. Sulla questione garanzie, vorrei comunque rassicurare gli italiani: si possono trovare modi per cui le garanzie non comportano automaticamente il vostro coinvolgimento bellico diretto".
> 
> "L'Italia s'impegna a mandarci armi e munizioni necessari a difenderci, ma non soldati o piloti che combattono al nostro fianco e ciò non intaccherà per nulla la sicurezza italiana, che ovviamente sta a cuore al vostro governo. Di questo stiamo parlando. Va aggiunto che lavorare per la sicurezza ucraina significa per l’Europa lavorare anche per la sua sicurezza, siamo nel mezzo della guerra, il peggio deve ancora venire. L’Ucraina, ha vinto la battaglia di Kiev, ma quella per il Donbass e nel Sud sta per cominciare e sarà terribile, devastante, lo prova tra l’altro lo scempio di Mariupol. Noi siamo pronti, non ci tireremo indietro e speriamo nel vostro sostegno".



Ormai giudicano gli altri e pretendono aiuti. Chissà chi pensano di essere.


----------



## Mika (3 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> poi non si dica che è la Nato che si espande…


Boh, la Finlandia fa parte della UE da tanti anni, prima o poi nella NATO sarebbe entrata, questa guerra ha solo accelerato i tempi, secondo me.


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Boh, la Finlandia fa parte della UE da tanti anni, prima o poi nella NATO sarebbe entrata, questa guerra ha solo accelerato i tempi, secondo me.


La Finlandia non lo so, ma la Svezia fino a febbraio mai avrebbe considerato l'adesione alla Nato.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Questi disgraziati stanno facendo di tutto per trascinarci in una guerra che si combatte a migliaia di chilometri da noi e nella quale non c'entriamo nulla. Ma già la stiamo pagando amaramente a livello economico e il peggio, anche per noi noi, deve ancora venire. Dopo esser stati la prima nazione extra Cina a beccarci il Covid, magari saremo la prima nazione extra Ucraina a beccarci un bel missile sulla capoccia (sorridenti, con la spilletta dell'Ucraina appuntata sul petto). Ma basta vedere chi ci governa per fare due più due.



Fornire aiuti economici e militari può starci. Quello che trovo inaccettabile è il loro pretendere sempre di più fregandosene delle conseguenze per tutti.


----------



## Mika (3 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La Finlandia non lo so, ma la Svezia fino a febbraio mai avrebbe considerato l'adesione alla Nato.


Però è stata minacciata, forse ha un poco di paura. Boh. Visto da fuori non possiamo capire, magari in Finlandia e Svezia se la stanno facendo sotto per questa presa di posizione russa. Te se fossi primo ministro svedese o finlandese con una Russia aggressiva che faresti se avessi la possibilità di entrare nella NATO? Rischieresti di rimanere neutrale? (che poi tanto neutrali non sono visto che sono entrambi nella UE). Per me è un processo automatico, sono membri UE da anni, vedono una Russia aggressiva, vogliono entrare in NATO. Boh... è un pensiero mio. Si vogliono parare le chiappe. Ad un certo punto per come si è messa la Geopolitica un paese di deve schiarare, o stai con la Russia o con la NATO. Rimanere neutrale ti mette a rischio invasione militare.


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Però è stata minacciata, forse ha un poco di paura. Boh.


I 4 caccia russi entrati in Svezia con armi nucleari diciamo che hanno fatto cambiare idea. Strano eh


----------



## Mika (3 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> I 4 caccia russi entrati in Svezia con armi nucleari diciamo che hanno fatto cambiare idea. Strano eh


Appunto, avranno avuto un poco di paura no?


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2022)

Mancava solo quel Satana di Imbroglio a finire di complicare la situazione...


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2022)

MISSILI SU ODESSA, COLPITA UNA RAFFINERIA


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Questi disgraziati stanno facendo di tutto per trascinarci in una guerra che si combatte a migliaia di chilometri da noi e nella quale non c'entriamo nulla. Ma già la stiamo pagando amaramente a livello economico e il peggio, anche per noi noi, deve ancora venire. Dopo esser stati la prima nazione extra Cina a beccarci il Covid, magari saremo la prima nazione extra Ucraina a beccarci un bel missile sulla capoccia (sorridenti, con la spilletta dell'Ucraina appuntata sul petto). Ma basta vedere chi ci governa per fare due più due.


Vabbè tranquillo Admin, c’è gente che godrebbe di tutto ciò, in nome della libertà della santa Ucraina!
Che vuoi che sia la guerra per farla pagare a quel bifolco di Putin


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> MISSILI SU ODESSA, COLPITA UNA RAFFINERIA


Credo che l’ucraina perderà Odessa e il donbas


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Credo che l’ucraina perderà Odessa e il donbas


Odessa è da un mese che si è fortificata, la vedo dura


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Fornire aiuti economici e militari può starci. Quello che trovo inaccettabile è il loro pretendere sempre di più fregandosene delle conseguenze per tutti.


non solo degli altri, se ne fregano delle conseguenze sulla loro stessa popolazione e non da un mese ma da anni
del resto non è un caso sia uno dei paesi più corrotti al mondo in assoluto, queste persone non rappresentano nessuno quando parlano anzi spesso neanche se stessi
poco prima dell'invasione Zelensky non poteva mettere piede in certe regioni, era considerato incompetente da tanti e destinato a perdere alle prossime elezioni


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non solo degli altri, se ne fregano delle conseguenze sulla loro stessa popolazione e non da un mese ma da anni



Delle conseguenze sui poveri ucraini non interessa nulla ai benefattori del Mondo. Pensano al bersaglio grosso a Mosca.


----------



## Raryof (3 Aprile 2022)

Che poi 'sti fantocci sono messi lì apposta, quello volevano, la guerra, in un mondo in cui si guarda solamente all'Ucraina hanno la possibilità di farsi finanziare illimitatamente la guerra, soprattutto di supporto, mica stupidi, sanno che senza guerra finisce tutto, ma finiscono anche i corridoi umanitari e le sanzioni, finisce la narrativa e quella non può finire, deve rimanere calda, hanno fatto spolpare un paese per supportare della gente, filonazista, che doveva fare proprio questo, che non doveva cedere nulla e doveva portare allo scontro, un qualsiasi altro governo, anche interno, di gente più saggia, avrebbe lasciato perdere da subito (8 anni fa) e quel governo lì non avrebbe fatto comodo a noi, a chi dà armi e prende profughi (che sono un lusso vero visto che sono razza caucasica), la cosa più incredibile è stata quella di aver fatto passare dei guerraioli filonazisti come la parte buona del mondo, la vendita di armi illimitata come il piano per la pace, un attorucolo come un eroe, tutto studiato a modino per portare poi i paesi occidentali ad avere spese maggiori per la difesa in una situazione in cui si sarebbe dovuta usare la testa e contarsi, pensare alle proprie aziende, pensare alla stabilità, ma no, bisogna stare nel gruppo, fare beeee quando ci viene comandato, tutto questo per supportare l'elite finanziaria che ormai sta per saltare visto che ci sono dei paesi che non rispondono propriamente a questo, un po' come è successo con la pandemia e la globalizzazione, senza avere influenze maggiori dalla Russia in poi (e Cina) l'occidente buono, giustizialista, sarà destinato a crollare, come l'UE, l'€, questo perché agli europei ma in generale dove il capitalismo è totalmente dominante viene richiesto il sacrificio maggiore che altrove non fanno, cioè perdere serenità, benessere per dover cambiare e smussare il proprio comportamento, il proprio atteggiamento nei confronti della società e della narrativa a cui devi dispondere, ma quando noi non risponderemo più come Italia ma bensì come organismo sovranazionale non avremo nulla e saremo felici di aver perso tutto, a seguito di emergenze ben studiate e della stupidità occidentale di volersela giocare solamente con le banche senza esercito e con la propaganda fantoccia, con personaggi squallidi al comando che difatti hanno perso dal day 1 la partita pure con Putin e ci hanno fatto capire di essere pure poco furbi visto che soprattutto il cagnolino UE si è autoescluso un mercato importante e non sostituibile in tempi brevi, sia per le materie prime sia nei rapporti tra i paesi, tra le genti visto che il turismo russo per noi è tanto importante quanto il gas che gli compriamo.
Io penso che in generale l'UE debba staccarsi e diventare meno filoamericana, ritrovare un ruolo, ritornare alle monete di prima, ritrovare serenità e serietà interna, il mondo sta cambiando, il dollaro non sarà più moneta di riferimento, la Cina prenderà il controllo come sta facendo da quando ha fatto uscire il virus e ci ha fatto capire cosa sarà il futuro, dove tirerà per davvero il vento, ad oggi giocare con gli americani significa mettersi contro la Russia, stessa cosa succederà quando la Cina attaccherà Taiwan, la Russia che fino al 2013 era solido partner commerciale di 2 delle economie più forti dell'eurozona e ora è il nemico alle porte, questo perché abbiamo dei governi talmente imbarazzanti che non hanno fatto nessun tipo di calcolo preventivo, istituzioni imbarazzanti che ragionano attraverso la propaganda o falso perbenismo, che hanno fatto il gioco di altri e hanno svenduto i propri paesi nel tentativo di arrivare alla globalizzazione pure qui, del resto sono decenni che veniamo invasi, noi che siamo la culla della civiltà, che siamo italiani e non paese artificiale che deve prendere dentro gente per andare avanti o costruire, che non siamo America o Australia, ma che dobbiamo per forza perdere qualcosa per salvare altri che non conosciamo, perché i social ci dicono questo e perché i paesi sono stati svenduti alle banche e il controllo reale non è più rappresentato dalle persone.


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

in rete analisti militari stanno scrivendo che i russi dal nord prenderanno alle spalle gli ucraini in Donbass
più che ritirata accerchiano 40% degli ucraini...


----------



## Davidoff (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non solo degli altri, se ne fregano delle conseguenze sulla loro stessa popolazione e non da un mese ma da anni
> del resto non è un caso sia uno dei paesi più corrotti al mondo in assoluto, queste persone non rappresentano nessuno quando parlano anzi spesso neanche se stessi
> poco prima dell'invasione Zelensky non poteva mettere piede in certe regioni, era considerato incompetente da tanti e destinato a perdere alle prossime elezioni


Sono stati invasi, che dovrebbero fare, stendere il tappeto rosso? Da come parlate molti di voi rappresentano la tipica mentalita’ italiota, sottomettersi allo straniero di turno senza manco combattere, mentalita’ che ci rende ancora oggi una colonia irrilevante sullo scacchiere internazionale. La popolazione ucraina, pur consapevole del costo in vite umane, ha intenzione di cacciare i russi a pedate, parliamo di uno stato che di fatto esiste da neanche quarant’anni ma ha gia’ molto piu’ spirito patriottico di noi, pensate come siamo messi. Poi non andiamo a lamentarci se in Ue non contiamo una ceppa, il rispetto e il peso politico si creano con la forza, la credibilita’ e la volonta’ di difendere i propri interessi, non calandosi le braghe.


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Sono stati invasi, che dovrebbero fare, stendere il tappeto rosso? Da come parlate molti di voi rappresentano la tipica mentalita’ italiota, sottomettersi allo straniero di turno senza manco combattere, mentalita’ che ci rende ancora oggi una colonia irrilevante sullo scacchiere internazionale. La popolazione ucraina, pur consapevole del costo in vite umane, ha intenzione di cacciare i russi a pedate, parliamo di uno stato che di fatto esiste da neanche quarant’anni ma ha gia’ molto piu’ spirito patriottico di noi, pensatevcome siamo messi. Poi non andiamo a lamentarci se in Ue non contiamo una ceppa, il rispetto e il peso politico si creano con la forza, la credibilita’ e la volonta’ di difendere i propri interessi, non calandosi le braghe.


l'Ucraina è uno stato criminale per mano dei suoi alti ranghi, per questo è stato invaso e per questo non nutro alcuna empatia dopo quello che hanno fatto impuniti.
per anni e anni sono stati dati segnali per evitare tutto questo, ignorati con tracotanza e stolta boria nazionalista
fosse stato un luogo tranquillo, neutrale, senza guerre interne allora sarebbe stato tutto diverso...così non è
tutti i discorsi su italioti e il resto non c'entrano assolutamente nulla, dovevano difendersi dai criminali nell'amministrazione pubblica e nell'esercito ucraini stessi che li hanno trascinati a questo punto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Kuleba, Ministro degli Esteri ucraino, al CorSera:"Sappiamo che in Italia ci sono forze vicine a Putin: vorrei dire che ciò è immorale, illegale e politicamente perdente. Chi sta con Putin sostiene i crimini di guerra. Sulla questione garanzie, vorrei comunque rassicurare gli italiani: si possono trovare modi per cui le garanzie non comportano automaticamente il vostro coinvolgimento bellico diretto".
> 
> "L'Italia s'impegna a mandarci armi e munizioni necessari a difenderci, ma non soldati o piloti che combattono al nostro fianco e ciò non intaccherà per nulla la sicurezza italiana, che ovviamente sta a cuore al vostro governo. Di questo stiamo parlando. Va aggiunto che lavorare per la sicurezza ucraina significa per l’Europa lavorare anche per la sua sicurezza, siamo nel mezzo della guerra, il peggio deve ancora venire. L’Ucraina, ha vinto la battaglia di Kiev, ma quella per il Donbass e nel Sud sta per cominciare e sarà terribile, devastante, lo prova tra l’altro lo scempio di Mariupol. Noi siamo pronti, non ci tireremo indietro e speriamo nel vostro sostegno".


Questo fa il finocchio col Kuleba degli altri. Mandare armi senza essere coinvolti nella guerra: ah beh bella tattica, non c'è che dire. Tanto poi i provvedimenti di Putin che si traducono in rincaro dei prezzi del gas, dell'energia, dei prodotti di prima necessità (pane, pasta) li paga Draghi o il governo italiano, mica i poveri scemi itagliani.


----------



## danjr (3 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Però è stata minacciata, forse ha un poco di paura. Boh. Visto da fuori non possiamo capire, magari in Finlandia e Svezia se la stanno facendo sotto per questa presa di posizione russa. Te se fossi primo ministro svedese o finlandese con una Russia aggressiva che faresti se avessi la possibilità di entrare nella NATO? Rischieresti di rimanere neutrale? (che poi tanto neutrali non sono visto che sono entrambi nella UE). Per me è un processo automatico, sono membri UE da anni, vedono una Russia aggressiva, vogliono entrare in NATO. Boh... è un pensiero mio. Si vogliono parare le chiappe. Ad un certo punto per come si è messa la Geopolitica un paese di deve schiarare, o stai con la Russia o con la NATO. Rimanere neutrale ti mette a rischio invasione militare.


Si ma è proprio quello che stiamo dicendo: La Russia spinge i paesi limitrofi nella Nato, non è la Nato che fa politiche di espansione in questo momento. Inoltre cosa c'entra l'UE? è un sistema principalmente commerciale e chi ci entra lo fa per la libera circolazione delle merci ecc, non c'entra nulla sulla neutralità militare.


----------



## danjr (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in rete analisti militari stanno scrivendo che i russi dal nord prenderanno alle spalle gli ucraini in Donbass
> più che ritirata accerchiano 40% degli ucraini...


A me sembra una vera e propria ritirata per incapacità di prendere Kiev, altrimenti non ci rimani alle porte per un mese. Poi ovviamente faranno quello che dici tu, ma è una conseguenza del fallimento della prima mossa.


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

parliamoci chiaro:

prendiamo il cittadino medio ucraino del villaggio o della città.

concretamente che vantaggio riceverebbe nel vedere gli alti ranghi di Kiev fornicare anelando di entrare nella sfera di influenza americana ?
diciamo come in parte succedeva nel mandato di Yuschenko, tanto è vero che con il successore avrebbero voluto continuare la pacchia e quando ha detto no si è scavato la tomba politica da solo

vantaggi proprio quotidiani intendo per cambiare la propria vita in meglio.

a parte che la popolazione sia sempre stata in larga maggioranza contro il mondo americano.
non per le cazzate del consumismo che sono internazionali ormai


----------



## Mika (3 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si ma è proprio quello che stiamo dicendo: La Russia spinge i paesi limitrofi nella Nato, non è la Nato che fa politiche di espansione in questo momento. Inoltre cosa c'entra l'UE? è un sistema principalmente commerciale e chi ci entra lo fa per la libera circolazione delle merci ecc, non c'entra nulla sulla neutralità militare.


Intendevo che è più facile che la Svezia o la Finlandia entrino nella NATO che la Georgia, perché sono già hanno i requisiti per l'annessione annessione alla NATO, mi ero spiegato male, ora spero di essermi spiegato bene.

La UE non è più un solo patto commerciale... non è più la CEE, le politiche nazionali sono meno libere da quando c'è la UE e il Parlamento europeo. Secondo te la UE e gli USA lasciano occupare militarmente due paesi membri della UE, membri del parlamento europeo, di tutti gli istituti finanziari UE, moneta unica, accordi commerciali e politici senza battere ciglio? Sicuro?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> l'Ucraina è uno stato criminale per mano dei suoi alti ranghi, per questo è stato invaso e per questo non nutro alcuna empatia dopo quello che hanno fatto impuniti.
> per anni e anni sono stati dati segnali per evitare tutto questo, ignorati con tracotanza e stolta boria nazionalista
> fosse stato un luogo tranquillo, neutrale, senza guerre interne allora sarebbe stato tutto diverso...così non è
> tutti i discorsi su italioti e il resto non c'entrano assolutamente nulla, dovevano difendersi dai criminali nell'amministrazione pubblica e nell'esercito ucraini stessi che li hanno trascinati a questo punto



Io leggo con interesse e rispetto ogni opinione. 
Qualcuno non si adopera per una soluzione negoziale perché ha deciso che deve rimuovere Putin in qualche modo.
Il punto ormai è uno solo: l’Italia deve entrare in guerra contro la Russia per difendere - almeno così viene raccontata - gli ucraini?


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Odessa è da un mese che si è fortificata, la vedo dura


Sono convito che piano piano se la prendano i russi.
E penso finisca così: l’ucraina centrale da una parte e l’ucraina “russa” indipendente/russa


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Intendevo che è più facile che la Svezia o la Finlandia entrino nella NATO che la Georgia, perché fanno già integrati con le regole di annessione alla NATO, mi ero spiegato male, ora spero di essermi spiegato bene.
> 
> La UE non è più un solo patto commerciale... non è più la CEE, le politiche nazionali sono meno libere da quando c'è la UE e il Parlamento europeo. Secondo te la UE e gli USA lasciano occupare militarmente due paesi membri della UE, membri del parlamento europeo, di tutti gli istituti finanziari UE, moneta unica, accordi commerciali e politici senza battere ciglio? Sicuro?


Si parla anche di esercito UE, comunque ci sarà se non una unificaIone almeno una serie di linee guida comuni perché oggi spendiamo tutti un botto ma sprecando una marea di risorse. Serve una coordinaIone unica


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Questo fa il finocchio col Kuleba degli altri. Mandare armi senza essere coinvolti nella guerra: ah beh bella tattica, non c'è che dire. Tanto poi i provvedimenti di Putin che si traducono in rincaro dei prezzi del gas, dell'energia, dei prodotti di prima necessità (pane, pasta) li paga Draghi o il governo italiano, mica i poveri scemi itagliani.



Questo sa bene che l’Italia non ha scelta. Quelli che decidono sono altri.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> l'Ucraina è uno stato criminale per mano dei suoi alti ranghi, per questo è stato invaso e per questo non nutro alcuna empatia dopo quello che hanno fatto impuniti.
> per anni e anni sono stati dati segnali per evitare tutto questo, ignorati con tracotanza e stolta boria nazionalista
> fosse stato un luogo tranquillo, neutrale, senza guerre interne allora sarebbe stato tutto diverso...così non è
> tutti i discorsi su italioti e il resto non c'entrano assolutamente nulla, dovevano difendersi dai criminali nell'amministrazione pubblica e nell'esercito ucraini stessi che li hanno trascinati a questo punto


Più che altro, pensare che se si ribellano contano qualcosa..non hanno mai contato nulla e mai conterranno, divisi tra i potenti del mondo che giocano in Ucraina come fosse un parco giochi…


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> parliamoci chiaro:
> 
> prendiamo il cittadino medio ucraino del villaggio o della città.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti loro passano da una schiavitù all’altra.
Solo che fa figo dire che sotto l’Occidente sarebbero liberi e vivrebbero bene


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono convito che piano piano se la prendano i russi.
> E penso finisca così: l’ucraina centrale da una parte e l’ucraina “russa” indipendente/russa


Hanno ronzato per settimane intorno ad un buco come mariupol, non sono riusciti a prendere Karkhiv ad un tiro di schioppo dal confine (e quindi senza stress sulle linee di rifornimento), dovrebbero riuscire a prendere una città fortificata e così distante dai centri di comando?
Forse si, in un anno...


----------



## davidsdave80 (3 Aprile 2022)

Esatto! ragazzi vedete questo video di limes di 1 ANNO FA! illuminante


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Hanno ronzato per settimane intorno ad un buco come mariupol, non sono riusciti a prendere Karkhiv ad un tiro di schioppo dal confine (e quindi senza stress sulle linee di rifornimento), dovrebbero riuscire a prendere una città fortificata e così distante dai centri di comando?
> Forse si, in un anno...


Vediamo, vediamo….Vediamo come procede e cosa decidono di fare.


----------



## danjr (3 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Intendevo che è più facile che la Svezia o la Finlandia entrino nella NATO che la Georgia, perché sono già hanno i requisiti per l'annessione annessione alla NATO, mi ero spiegato male, ora spero di essermi spiegato bene.
> 
> La UE non è più un solo patto commerciale... non è più la CEE, le politiche nazionali sono meno libere da quando c'è la UE e il Parlamento europeo. Secondo te la UE e gli USA lasciano occupare militarmente due paesi membri della UE, membri del parlamento europeo, di tutti gli istituti finanziari UE, moneta unica, accordi commerciali e politici senza battere ciglio? Sicuro?


La UE non ha alcun apparato difensivo e militare comune (questo secondo me è un grave errore, intendiamoci), quindi quello che dici è solo una supposizione, fondata certo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Aprile 2022)

Che i cittadini ucraini siano portati in salvo e che la Russia si prenda ciò che deve con quello che deve e che sta storia finisca una volta per tutte, possibilmente chiudendo la bocca a zelecoso e al suo staff di chiacchieroni


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Aprile 2022)

Comunque vada penso che entreremo in una fase ancora più sanguinosa. I russi butteranno tutto quello che hanno sul dombass e aree limitrofe.


----------



## Davidoff (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> l'Ucraina è uno stato criminale per mano dei suoi alti ranghi, per questo è stato invaso e per questo non nutro alcuna empatia dopo quello che hanno fatto impuniti.
> per anni e anni sono stati dati segnali per evitare tutto questo, ignorati con tracotanza e stolta boria nazionalista
> fosse stato un luogo tranquillo, neutrale, senza guerre interne allora sarebbe stato tutto diverso...così non è
> tutti i discorsi su italioti e il resto non c'entrano assolutamente nulla, dovevano difendersi dai criminali nell'amministrazione pubblica e nell'esercito ucraini stessi che li hanno trascinati a questo punto


I criminali in politica li hanno tutti i paesi, nessuno escluso, o pensi che i pagliacci nostrani non siano collusi o venduti? Detto questo, se fosse solo il battaglione Azov a combattere i russi avresti pure ragione, ma mi pare che più o meno tutta la popolazione Ucraina sia compatta nel resistere. Poi chiaro che cerchino l’appoggio Usa, ma veramente 40 anni di mondo sovietico non sono bastati a capire che nessuno vuole i russi tra i co****ni? L’allargamento della NATO c’è stato su spinta di quei paesi che non vogliono saperne di farsi influenzare dai russi e cercano l’ombrello americano, consapevoli che per loro è il male minore. Persino analisti come Fabbri dicono che gli USA in realtà erano abbastanza indifferenti alla questione, sono stati paesi come Polonia e Romania a spingere per estendere a est i confini.


----------



## vota DC (3 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ormai giudicano gli altri e pretendono aiuti. Chissà chi pensano di essere.


Tra l'altro con il presidente votato dai partiti vicino Putin al ballottaggio (se era per il primo turno era ben sotto il 50%, altro che 70). Un po'tipo Sarkozy nella guerra in Libia che poi è venuto fuori che era quello con più intrallazzi con Gheddafi di tutti.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Che i cittadini ucraini siano portati in salvo e che la Russia si prenda ciò che deve con quello che deve e che sta storia finisca una volta per tutte, possibilmente chiudendo la bocca a zelecoso e al suo staff di chiacchieroni



Zelensky parla tanto solo perché così è previsto da chi lo ha assunto.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky parla tanto solo perché così è previsto da chi lo ha assunto.


Si hai ragione, é solo un pupazzo messo lì per comodo di altri più grossi, sta porcata non si fermerebbe di certo li.


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io leggo con interesse e rispetto ogni opinione.
> Qualcuno non si adopera per una soluzione negoziale perché ha deciso che deve rimuovere Putin in qualche modo.
> Il punto ormai è uno solo: l’Italia deve entrare in guerra contro la Russia per difendere - almeno così viene raccontata - gli ucraini?


fai bene, pure io leggo le opinioni di tutti
anche quelli così che rappresentano gran parte dell'opinione pubblica



>



riporto un anedoto avvenuto diversi anni fa ad una conferenza dove andai nel pubblico, fa capire come sia ragiona nei media

c'erano dei giornalisti noti ed inviati di guerra, non faccio i nomi comunque ebbi un dialogo con uno di rai3

chiesi come mai rai3, per cui lavorava, avesse smesso di fare copertura mediatica importante sul Donbass visto che ero in contatto con persone ucraine del posto e mi parlavano di situazione tragica quotidiana con tanto di video/foto.
poi avevo conosciuto un'associazione italiana seria che aiutava queste persone a domicilio, insomma avevo fonti sul posto.

sai che mi rispose ?

"Ormai la guerra si è normalizzata, non c'è più interesse. Se mandiamo i servizi sul Donbass li guarda solo lei e pochi altri. Poi stare sul campo costa tanti soldi, non ce lo possiamo permettere a lungo"

e io dissi:

"Quindi anteponete l'audience e la spending review a dare informazioni di attualità necessarie alla comprensione per la popolazione. Tutto ciò in una tv pubblica pagata dai contribuenti italiani"


diventò rosso in faccia e non proferì parola, i relatori si guardarono imbarazzati


a fine conferenza mi venne a cercare:

"Guardi, lei ha anche ragione ma non può dire così davanti a tutti...quanta gente c'era e pure la telecamera, speriamo non venga montato nel servizio altrimenti la redazione farà storie."


per questo persone come quello sopra hanno ignorato la faccenda Donbass per tutti questi anni...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Aprile 2022)

Il punto principale è che continuo a sentir parlare di NATO tra gli esperti occidentali e quando invece seguo gli esperti russi sento sempre parlare di questioni solamente interne. Forse capiscono molto meglio, e dicono che la scusa nato è il classico pretesto del nemico esterno. Quando Putin parla di sopravvivenza dell impero Russo parla di dinamiche ed equilibri interni. Se anche slavi semi russi se ne vogliono andare da Mosca perché non dovrebbero farlo i kazaki o le centinaia di minoranze etniche della Federazione Russa, soprattutto in area siberiana? Il messaggio di Putin è semplice ed è quello che ha sempre fatto la russia nella sua storia: repressione violenta delle colonie. Altrimenti se anche gli slavi di Kiev, cuore dell impero se ne possono andare, perché non dovrebbero farlo tutti gli altri, dai Bielorussi, ai kazaki, agli uzbeki e tutte le minoranze interne alla russia.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> fai bene, pure io leggo le opinioni di tutti
> anche quelli così che rappresentano gran parte dell'opinione pubblica
> 
> 
> ...



Grazie per il tuo aneddoto. In questa guerra, come sai, la versione imposta è che Putin è improvvisamente impazzito. 
Prima l‘ordine era descriverlo come un sincero democratico con il quale chiudere accordi.


----------



## Raryof (3 Aprile 2022)

Sono andato a leggermi le cifre e in un mese in Italia sono arrivati 80 mila profughi ucraini, praticamente arrivano in media 1500-1700 persone al giorno dal 24 febbraio, chi era partito il 23 nisba, niente 300 € al mese o robe così, ma parliamo di 80 mila persone e leggevo che le stime parlano di almeno 600 mila ucraini in arrivo da noi prima di ottobre, tutta gente sfollata che avrà più diritti di quelli che avevano i no vax fino a poco tempo fa, gente ovviamente pagata per essere ucraina che recita il ruolo del rifugiato, altrove le guerre se le inventavano per far andare le brave e buone ong a recuperare clandestini senza nome, qui è festa e sarà super festa finché i nazisti reggeranno, più armi più guerra più sfollati più caucasici, se ci pensate c'è sempre il gold puro da qualche parte, prima erano i malati covid e adesso ci sono gli ucraini da salvare.
Voi state ancora a pensare alla pace ahhaaaha.. in realtà il gioco di Putin è molto più grande, un tempo Gheddafi lo accopparono quando si mise in testa di creare un'Africa indipendente con una propria moneta, il dinaro d'oro, un pescetto piccolo, beduini, qui Putin sta facendo lo stesso, è in pericolo il sistema finanziaro, le elite attuali, il dollaro come moneta dominante, se Russia e Cina non rientreranno in un progetto di globalizzazione mondiale, "pacifica", dopo svariati tentativi con la pandemia e i vari strumenti tecnologici e antidemocratici allora l'occidente filo americano sarà destinato a crollare, il capitalismo finanziario subirà una grossa botta, gli ucraini e la pace non c'entrano nulla, dal momento che in UE alcuni si sfileranno dal padrone americano per rientrare in un ordine di idee prestabilito e soprattutto sovrano cadrà ciò che sostiene oggi la propaganda filo americana, filo europeista, cade la finanza per come la conoscevamo, cade il sistema losco che dice pace ma vuole guerra.
Io la vedo così, se tu sei finanza e vuoi fare la guerra (non ai beduini) hai qualche problema se poi qualcuno si discosta da quell'ideologia di pace maligna e falsa propaganda e comincia addirittura a sparare, difficile conquistare l'oriente attraverso i vicini europei se poi il dollaro perde valore e potere, difficile combattere su più fronti e mandare avanti forte una narrativa debole e a senso unico, troppo grande, fare i salvatori, i giusti, a Taiwan, in Donbass, in quelle che sono guerre che non puoi combattere come non puoi far rientrare tutti sotto la tua sfera di controllo se ciò che propone il tuo "esercito" sono solamente sanzioni e falsa propaganda di sensibilizzazione, per andare poi contro i tuoi stessi interessi; se quella goccia farà traboccare il vaso poi qualcuno si tirerà indietro, vedrete.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2022)

*Polonia: "Siamo disposti ad ospitare armi nucleari nel nostro paese se gli USA ce lo chiederanno."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2022)

*Zelensky: "Gli occidentali non ci danno armi a sufficienza. Ogni caduto è vernice nera alla storia, che giudicherà tutti coloro che prendono le decisioni."*


----------



## Raryof (3 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Gli occidentali non ci danno armi a sufficienza. Ogni caduto è vernice nera alla storia, che giudicherà tutti coloro che prendono le decisioni."*


Un paese allo sfascio, un paese spolpato e questo vuole sempre più armi, ma come fate a difenderlo?


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Polonia: "Siamo disposti ad ospitare armi nucleari nel nostro paese se gli USA ce lo chiederanno."*


Questi sono i peggiori.
Repressi come non mai. La storia non insegna nulla no? Ecco se venissero attaccati, non avrei il minimo di empatia per loro


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Gli occidentali non ci danno armi a sufficienza. Ogni caduto è vernice nera alla storia, che giudicherà tutti coloro che prendono le decisioni."*


Questo è impazzito completamente.
Va rimosso insieme a Putin. C’è poco da fare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questi sono i peggiori.
> Repressi come non mai. La storia non insegna nulla no? Ecco se venissero attaccati, non avrei il minimo di empatia per loro



Sono estremamente deluso dai polacchi, sono quelli che mi lasciano l'impressione peggiore.
Popolo che per tante ragioni ho sempre apprezzato.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Polonia: "Siamo disposti ad ospitare armi nucleari nel nostro paese se gli USA ce lo chiederanno."*




Gli USA - per spirito umanitario - accetteranno?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Gli occidentali non ci danno armi a sufficienza. Ogni caduto è vernice nera alla storia, che giudicherà tutti coloro che prendono le decisioni."*



Ora lancia pure anatemi. Sta andando oltre il copione.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Gli occidentali non ci danno armi a sufficienza. Ogni caduto è vernice nera alla storia, che giudicherà tutti coloro che prendono le decisioni."*





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Polonia: "Siamo disposti ad ospitare armi nucleari nel nostro paese se gli USA ce lo chiederanno."*


"vogliamo la pace" spero davvero si arrivi al nucleare oggi stesso


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo è impazzito completamente.
> Va rimosso insieme a Putin. C’è poco da fare



Vanno rimossi tutti. Pure Biden.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vanno rimossi tutti. Pure Biden.


Ci vorrebbe una tabula rasa dalla costa ovest degli usa fino a quella ad est della cina, via tutti, fanno schifo tutti, guarda te che stanno combinando per meri interessi personali.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ci vorrebbe una tabula rasa dalla costa ovest degli usa fino a quella ad est della cina, via tutti, fanno schifo tutti, guarda te che stanno combinando per meri interessi personali.



La vera Europa dovrebbe prendere le distanze da finti benefattori, pupazzi e dittatori.


----------



## danjr (3 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Polonia: "Siamo disposti ad ospitare armi nucleari nel nostro paese se gli USA ce lo chiederanno."*


Ottimo per distendere gli animi. Comunque i russi si meritano tutte queste escalation


----------



## danjr (3 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono estremamente deluso dai polacchi, sono quelli che mi lasciano l'impressione peggiore.
> Popolo che per tante ragioni ho sempre apprezzato.


Hai regione, comunque non c’è popolo al mondo che odi i russi quanto i polacchi, questo è sempre da considerare… evidentemente non li vogliono in alcun modo ancora più vicini


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono estremamente deluso dai polacchi, sono quelli che mi lasciano l'impressione peggiore.
> Popolo che per tante ragioni ho sempre apprezzato.


Quoto.
Dopo tutto quello che hanno subito si permettono di fare pure i guerrafondai. Ma cosa hanno in testa?
Ripeto se facessero danni, non avrei il minimo di empatia e li lascerei a morire soli


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2022)

A chi è disperatamente pro Ucraina (e non sente altre ragioni) chiederei: ma tu sei disposto ad armarti, a prenderti le bombe in testa, ad andare in guerra, a perdere tutto quello che hai per... L'Ucraina? Però mi piacerebbe anche sentire risposte sincere ed obiettive.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Questi disgraziati stanno facendo di tutto per trascinarci in una guerra che si combatte a migliaia di chilometri da noi e nella quale non c'entriamo nulla. Ma già la stiamo pagando amaramente a livello economico e il peggio, anche per noi noi, deve ancora venire. Dopo esser stati la prima nazione extra Cina a beccarci il Covid, magari saremo la prima nazione extra Ucraina a beccarci un bel missile sulla capoccia (sorridenti, con la spilletta dell'Ucraina appuntata sul petto). Ma basta vedere chi ci governa per fare due più due.



Questi maledetti ci si sono fiondati subito nel conflitto, con la scusa di drenare risorse a causa del conflitto ci affameranno sempre di più, mica gli è bastata con la pandemia. Ed anche questo era stato detto anticipatamente.

Io quasi quasi ci spero in un missile, magari sarebbe l'occasione per far partire una bella pulizia generale di questo paese insulso. Purtroppo Putin mica è scemo, figurati se spreca una testata nucleare per dei fessi come noi, che non ci sappiamo difendere nemmeno da un barcone migranti.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vanno rimossi tutti. Pure Biden.


Biden è il peggiore
Il capo del “mondo libero “ è un babbeo con la demenza senile


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> A chi è disperatamente pro Ucraina (e non sente altre ragioni) chiederei: ma tu sei disposto ad armarti, a prenderti le bombe in testa, ad andare in guerra, a perdere tutto quello che hai per... L'Ucraina? Però mi piacerebbe anche sentire risposte sincere ed obiettive.


Ti diranno di sì fino a quando sono col culetto sul divano a casa loro…senza pericoli.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> A chi è disperatamente pro Ucraina (e non sente altre ragioni) chiederei: ma tu sei disposto ad armarti, a prenderti le bombe in testa, ad andare in guerra, a perdere tutto quello che hai per... L'Ucraina? Però mi piacerebbe anche sentire risposte sincere ed obiettive.



Mi associo alla domanda.

Per quanto mi riguarda la risposta è NO.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Kuleba, Ministro degli Esteri ucraino, al CorSera:"Sappiamo che in Italia ci sono forze vicine a Putin: vorrei dire che ciò è immorale, illegale e politicamente perdente. Chi sta con Putin sostiene i crimini di guerra. Sulla questione garanzie, vorrei comunque rassicurare gli italiani: si possono trovare modi per cui le garanzie non comportano automaticamente il vostro coinvolgimento bellico diretto".
> 
> "L'Italia s'impegna a mandarci armi e munizioni necessari a difenderci, ma non soldati o piloti che combattono al nostro fianco e ciò non intaccherà per nulla la sicurezza italiana, che ovviamente sta a cuore al vostro governo. Di questo stiamo parlando. Va aggiunto che lavorare per la sicurezza ucraina significa per l’Europa lavorare anche per la sua sicurezza, siamo nel mezzo della guerra, il peggio deve ancora venire. L’Ucraina, ha vinto la battaglia di Kiev, ma quella per il Donbass e nel Sud sta per cominciare e sarà terribile, devastante, lo prova tra l’altro lo scempio di Mariupol. Noi siamo pronti, non ci tireremo indietro e speriamo nel vostro sostegno".
> 
> ...


Zelensky penso sia sia il peggior leader che io ricordi. Tornasse a fare il cabarettista e a scappare dalla polizia nudo negli spot musicali.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> A chi è disperatamente pro Ucraina (e non sente altre ragioni) chiederei: ma tu sei disposto ad armarti, a prenderti le bombe in testa, ad andare in guerra, a perdere tutto quello che hai per... L'Ucraina? Però mi piacerebbe anche sentire risposte sincere ed obiettive.



Dovere civiko !


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> A chi è disperatamente pro Ucraina (e non sente altre ragioni) chiederei: ma tu sei disposto ad armarti, a prenderti le bombe in testa, ad andare in guerra, a perdere tutto quello che hai per... L'Ucraina? Però mi piacerebbe anche sentire risposte sincere ed obiettive.


Parti dal presupposto che concedendo alla Russia una vittoria facile e magari la conquista totale dell'Ukraina l'UE sarebbe più sicura e il nostro paese al riparo da bombardamenti. Adesso ditemi chi vi assicura ciò e su che basi, guardando anche lo storico della Russia.


----------



## danjr (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> A chi è disperatamente pro Ucraina (e non sente altre ragioni) chiederei: ma tu sei disposto ad armarti, a prenderti le bombe in testa, ad andare in guerra, a perdere tutto quello che hai per... L'Ucraina? Però mi piacerebbe anche sentire risposte sincere ed obiettive.


Ovviamente no, non andrei mai in Ucraina di mia spontanea volontà. 
Se però fossimo invasi noi dalla Russia vorrei che gli altri paesi ci dessero tutto l’aiuto possibile e, penso, rimarrei comunque qua


----------



## danjr (3 Aprile 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Zelensky penso sia sia il peggior leader che io ricordi. Tornasse a fare il cabarettista e a scappare dalla polizia nudo negli spot musicali.


Te suggerisco uno peggiore: Putin


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Parti dal presupposto che concedendo alla Russia una vittoria facile e magari la conquista totale dell'Ukraina l'UE sarebbe più sicura e il nostro paese al riparo da bombardamenti. Adesso ditemi chi vi assicura ciò e su che basi, guardando anche lo storico della Russia.


Sempre il solito discorso: il punto è che avete paura che Putin si metta a giocare a risiko? Con paesi nato? Suicidio. A quel punto è solo contro tutti. Chi vi assicura che giochi a risiko? Perché?
Quindi la soluzione è una guerra mondiale per il baluardo della libertà, l’ucraina?


----------



## danjr (3 Aprile 2022)

Dopo le immagini di Bucha, comunque, non me la sento più di criticare Biden quando definisce Putin macellaio. 
Cose di guerra, certo, ma su civili e bambini diventano davvero inaccettabili e insopportabili


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Parti dal presupposto che concedendo alla Russia una vittoria facile e magari la conquista totale dell'Ukraina l'UE sarebbe più sicura e il nostro paese al riparo da bombardamenti. Adesso ditemi chi vi assicura ciò e su che basi, guardando anche lo storico della Russia.



Nulla può essere escluso per il futuro. La questione, per me, è con una guerra mondiale ora avremo un futuro di cui preoccuparci?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sempre il solito discorso: il punto è che avete paura che Putin si metta a giocare a risiko? Con paesi nato? Suicidio. A quel punto è solo contro tutti. Chi vi assicura che giochi a risiko? Perché?
> Quindi la soluzione è una guerra mondiale per il baluardo della libertà, l’ucraina?



In nome di un ipotetico futuro ci stanno portando ora ad una catastrofe. L’Ucraina è solo una scusa.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In nome di un ipotetico futuro ci stanno portando ora ad una catastrofe. L’Ucraina è solo una scusa.


Ci sono troppi interessi in gioco


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> fai bene, pure io leggo le opinioni di tutti
> anche quelli così che rappresentano gran parte dell'opinione pubblica
> 
> 
> ...


Ah perchè qualcuno davvero crede che l'obiettivo della stampa sia informare?
Sono aziende, mirano al guadagno.
Se agli italiani oggi interessasse di più come si cucina la carbonara che la guerra, avremmo gli esperti di carbonara in TV e i servizi sulla carbonara.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ci sono troppi interessi in gioco



Interessi non nostri.


----------



## vota DC (3 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quoto.
> Dopo tutto quello che hanno subito si permettono di fare pure i guerrafondai. Ma cosa hanno in testa?
> Ripeto se facessero danni, non avrei il minimo di empatia e li lascerei a morire soli


Metà Polonia è in mano a Bielorussia e Ucraina e una parte consistente di polacchi sono ancora lì


----------



## Raryof (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> A chi è disperatamente pro Ucraina (e non sente altre ragioni) chiederei: ma tu sei disposto ad armarti, a prenderti le bombe in testa, ad andare in guerra, a perdere tutto quello che hai per... L'Ucraina? Però mi piacerebbe anche sentire risposte sincere ed obiettive.


Il problema è che i nazisti ucraini hanno gli occhi del mondo addosso, gli stanno finanziando la guerra, gli stanno mettendo il fiocco addosso, sono ovunque, sulla bocca di tutti, questo difficilmente lo lasceranno andare, alla fine si stanno godendo la guerra e nemmeno si stanno accorgendo che prima o poi difenderanno le macerie o i cartelli stradali.
Io, ucraino, che devo scappare perché il mio governo vuole armi infinite??! quelli pur di arrivare ad una guerra del genere hanno messo in pericolo mln di persone e fatto migliaia di morti, economia collassata, già è tanto se è rimasto qualche elettricista, non hanno mica capito che non vincono nulla nemmeno se "vincono" perché poi ci saranno soltanto macerie e non ci saranno i soldi, perché quelli ci sono solo per le armi.
La Cina già si sfrega le mani, ovviamente, l'EU piglia i profughi e fa propaganda, ad ognuno la propria fetta di torta col sangue degli ucraini e anche di tanti russi.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Metà Polonia è in mano a Bielorussia e Ucraina e una parte consistente di polacchi sono ancora lì


Lo so e quindi la soluzione è una strage?


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2022)

Io mi sono fatto un'idea in merito: c'è chi sta spingendo sull'acceleratore della terza guerra mondiale con l'obiettivo di far fuori Putin che, in tutta la sua follia (ci fosse qualcuno più lucido sarebbe sicuramente meglio), è comunque l'unico che cerca almeno un pò di opporsi al degrado sociale e culturale dell'Europa e dell'occidente. Facendo fuori Putin, possono dominare incontrastati con tutte le loro follie.


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ah perchè qualcuno davvero crede che l'obiettivo della stampa sia informare?
> Sono aziende, mirano al guadagno.
> Se agli italiani oggi interessasse di più come si cucina la carbonara che la guerra, avremmo gli esperti di carbonara in TV e i servizi sulla carbonara.


sì ma tv pubblica e poi ho interagito con un inviato di guerra che le aveva passate tutte (Balcani, Medio Oriente etc), non uno con il culo caldo in redazione che sotto al bancone sta in mutande con l'aria condizionata a palla.
anche il suo lavoro viene sminuito così...

comunque non mi hai risposto sull'altro thread, poi chiuso

PIL ucraino -16% nel trimestre, si parla di -40% nel 2022 ma chiaramente può variare a seconda della durata della situazione.

non oso immaginare la situazione dei lavoratori alla ripresa...

ancora convinto che non devono avere fretta gli ucraini a firmare un accordo anche non favorevole ai nazionalisti ?


----------



## Antokkmilan (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Questi disgraziati stanno facendo di tutto per trascinarci in una guerra che si combatte a migliaia di chilometri da noi e nella quale non c'entriamo nulla. Ma già la stiamo pagando amaramente a livello economico e il peggio, anche per noi noi, deve ancora venire. Dopo esser stati la prima nazione extra Cina a beccarci il Covid, magari saremo la prima nazione extra Ucraina a beccarci un bel missile sulla capoccia (sorridenti, con la spilletta dell'Ucraina appuntata sul petto). Ma basta vedere chi ci governa per fare due più due.


Sono completamente d’accordo ma figurati se la gente capisce queste cose.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì ma tv pubblica e poi ho interagito con un inviato di guerra che le aveva passate tutte (Balcani, Medio Oriente etc), non uno con il culo caldo in redazione che sotto al bancone sta in mutande con l'aria condizionata a palla.
> anche il suo lavoro viene sminuito così...
> 
> comunque non mi hai risposto sull'altro thread, poi chiuso
> ...


Si, per il semplicissimo motivo che sanno di trovarsi in una posizione strategica per gli interessi americani e che con un'economia non così rilevante come la loro presumibilmente gli americani li riempiranno di soldi modello piano Marshall.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io mi sono fatto un'idea in merito: c'è chi sta spingendo sull'acceleratore della terza guerra mondiale con l'obiettivo di far fuori Putin che, in tutta la sua follia (ci fosse qualcuno più lucido sarebbe sicuramente meglio), è comunque l'unico che cerca almeno un pò di opporsi al degrado sociale e culturale dell'Europa e dell'occidente. Facendo fuori Putin, possono dominare incontrastati con tutte le loro follie.


Non considerando poi che la Russia sfornerà altri Putin creando ancora più instabilità


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si, per il semplicissimo motivo che sanno di trovarsi in una posizione strategica per gli interessi americani e che con un'economia non così rilevante come la loro presumibilmente gli americani li riempiranno di soldi modello piano Marshall.


Si si voglio vedere come li riempiranno di soldi. Faranno la fame come sempre e verranno a svernare in tutta Europa. Passeranno da una schiavitù all’altra


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Dopo le immagini di Bucha, comunque, non me la sento più di criticare Biden quando definisce Putin macellaio.
> Cose di guerra, certo, ma su civili e bambini diventano davvero inaccettabili e insopportabili


Dopo le immagini di Bucha è assolutamente inaccettabile qualsiasi posizione filo-russa, vuol dire supportare l'uccisione indiscriminata di civili innocenti. Civili disarmati uccisi e gettati in fosse comuni durante la breve occupazione e non contenti civili uccisi in strada mentre si ritiravano. 

Pietra tombale su qualsiasi discussione del tipo "Ma tanto dovrebbero arrendersi, non gli cambia nulla al contadino ucraino." Ed altri discorsi simili.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io mi sono fatto un'idea in merito: c'è chi sta spingendo sull'acceleratore della terza guerra mondiale con l'obiettivo di far fuori Putin che, in tutta la sua follia (ci fosse qualcuno più lucido sarebbe sicuramente meglio), è comunque l'unico che cerca almeno un pò di opporsi al degrado sociale e culturale dell'Europa e dell'occidente. Facendo fuori Putin, possono dominare incontrastati con tutte le loro follie.


Putin combatte il degrado della società occidentale in che modo? Se il modo è quello di massacrare e gettare 280 persone in una fossa comune mi tengo il degrado occidentale.

Qual'é il progresso portato da Putin durante i suoi anni di governo? L'impossibilità di criticare il suo operato in Russia? L'uccisione di tutti i dissidenti politici e giornalisti a lui scomodi? E chissà quante altre nefandezze nascoste sotto il tappeto...

Ma come, tu per primo sono due anni che parli della Cina che vuole distruggere l'occidente per dominare economicamente (e non solo) sul mondo e non riesci a vedere che anche questa situazione è legata a doppio filo ad i cinesi?


----------



## __king george__ (3 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dopo le immagini di Bucha è assolutamente inaccettabile* qualsiasi posizione filo-russa, *vuol dire supportare l'uccisione indiscriminata di civili innocenti. Civili disarmati uccisi e gettati in fosse comuni durante la breve occupazione e non contenti civili uccisi in strada mentre si ritiravano.
> 
> Pietra tombale su qualsiasi discussione del tipo "Ma tanto dovrebbero arrendersi, non gli cambia nulla al contadino ucraino." Ed altri discorsi simili.


se davvero c'è qualcuno che ha una posizione filo russa la trovo una cosa veramente inquietante


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se davvero c'è qualcuno che ha una posizione filo russa la trovo una cosa veramente inquietante


Ma ne è pieno.. E senza parlare del forum, parlo proprio del mio gruppo di conoscenti


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma ne è pieno.. E senza parlare del forum, parlo proprio del mio gruppo di conoscenti


È colpa dei governi occidentali, hanno per anni seguito politiche ridicole finendo per esasperare la gente. Non me la sento di dare la colpa direttamente a loro.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

Come ho già scritto in passato non credo che esista su questo forum qualcuno che sia tifoso di Putin, ovvero che lo veda come uno Statista Illuminato.
Se esiste, per quanto mi riguarda, me ne dissocio.
Non si può però far passare chiunque faccia notare le responsabilità occidentali per la situazione attuale per filo-russo.
Allo stesso tempo voler evitare di prendere parte ad una guerra mondiale non significa certo augurarsi che l’Ucraina cada in mani russe.
Per me, semplicemente, l’Italia non deve farsi trascinare in una guerra che sarebbe catastrofica per l’Europa intera e molto meno per gli USA che, guarda caso, non si spendono certo per trovare una soluzione negoziale.


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si, per il semplicissimo motivo che sanno di trovarsi in una posizione strategica per gli interessi americani e che con un'economia non così rilevante come la loro *presumibilmente gli americani li riempiranno di soldi modello piano Marshall.*


editoriale di China Daily l'altro giorno, se non l'hai già letto, sull'economia americana e la guerra

*@Andris NO COPIA E INCOLLA.*

ok giusto, metto solo il titolo

"US wages economic war to maintain global supremacy"​


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dopo le immagini di Bucha è assolutamente inaccettabile qualsiasi posizione filo-russa, vuol dire supportare l'uccisione indiscriminata di civili innocenti. Civili disarmati uccisi e gettati in fosse comuni durante la breve occupazione e non contenti civili uccisi in strada mentre si ritiravano.
> 
> Pietra tombale su qualsiasi discussione del tipo "Ma tanto dovrebbero arrendersi, non gli cambia nulla al contadino ucraino." Ed altri discorsi simili.


in attesa di approfondire la situazione e capire cosa e perchè sia accaduto nello specifico, il che non significa fare i video con i morti a terra e far parlare il sindaco, spero che queste tue posizioni radicali ci siano state quando furono torturate e bruciate vive un numero di persone disarmate imprecisato tra la cinquantina e le centocinquanta in un edificio di Odessa nel 2014.
non essendoci sul forum allora mi auguro di sì.
chissà se anche allora qualcuno avrà detto "trovo inaccettabile una posizione filoucraina"
ovviamente non sono cose da poter postare su un forum...


----------



## danjr (3 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Putin combatte il degrado della società occidentale in che modo? Se il modo è quello di massacrare e gettare 280 persone in una fossa comune mi tengo il degrado occidentale.
> 
> Qual'é il progresso portato da Putin durante i suoi anni di governo? L'impossibilità di criticare il suo operato in Russia? L'uccisione di tutti i dissidenti politici e giornalisti a lui scomodi? E chissà quante altre nefandezze nascoste sotto il tappeto...
> 
> Ma come, tu per primo sono due anni che parli della Cina che vuole distruggere l'occidente per dominare economicamente (e non solo) sul mondo e non riesci a vedere che anche questa situazione è legata a doppio filo ad i cinesi?


Ma a Putin non frega niente di niente se non del potere stesso.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Aprile 2022)

Qualsiasi cosa si pensi, ha fatto tutto la Russia da sola, e questo è indiscutibile.

Aveva 3 strade:

1- avvicinarsi all'occidente, e saremmo stati felicissimi di farlo, che se ne dica

2- continuare come prima 

3-fare casino

Per qualche ragione, magari anche studiata, hanno scelto la terza.

Bene, purtroppo bisogna farvi fronte.
Siccome non è colpa nostra, bisogna fare di necessità virtù, senza lamentarsi troppo perché tanto è inutile.
Se ciò corrisponderà a dover spendere il.doppio per riscaldarmi o per mangiare, non posso farci nulla.


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2022)

Se i morti sono tutti così...


----------



## Mika (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se i morti sono tutti così...


Oddiomio! Ahahaha


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in attesa di approfondire la situazione e capire cosa e perchè sia accaduto nello specifico, il che non significa fare i video con i morti a terra e far parlare il sindaco, spero che queste tue posizioni radicali ci siano state quando furono torturate e bruciate vive un numero di persone disarmate imprecisato tra la cinquantina e le centocinquanta in un edificio di Odessa nel 2014.
> non essendoci sul forum allora mi auguro di sì.
> chissà se anche allora qualcuno avrà detto "trovo inaccettabile una posizione filoucraina"
> ovviamente non sono cose da poter postare su un forum...


Certo che è inaccettabile anche quello che è accaduto ad Odessa. Ma c'è una differenza, se un gruppo estremista compire un atto criminale è una cosa, se il crimine è compiuto da militari che rappresentano uno stato è un altra, vuol dire che lo stato in questione supporta queste azioni.

Aggiungo poi che se un qualcuno ha commesso un crimine questo non autorizza un altro a fare altrettanto, non funziona così, non siamo nel far west.

Per il resto sono abbastanza sicuro che se la situazione fosse: La NATO supporta la Russia contro l'Ucraina (facciamo un ragionamento per assurdo) l'opinione di molti sarebbe diametralmente opposta, perché purtroppo la maggioranza dei filo-russi occidentali sono banderuole che si aggrappano a qualsiasi cosa che sia il contrario della corrente seguita dai governi occidentali. Non qui sul forum, ma in generale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se i morti sono tutti così...


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

c'è un video su twitter, non complottista ma di quelli ufficiali con i mezzi ucraini dentro dopo il dietrofront russo, e uno a terra muove il braccio ma nessuno si ferma ad aiutare.
non penso si lasci un ferito morire senza fermarsi...

comunque ripeto, aspettiamo di capire perchè dei morti stanno.
non è una città focale della missione, quindi sarebbe strano questo accanimento.

edit:

non fa caricare il video comer per youtube, esce tutto il profilo twitter come link ed è vietato qui


----------



## gabri65 (3 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Putin combatte il degrado della società occidentale in che modo? Se il modo è quello di massacrare e gettare 280 persone in una fossa comune mi tengo il degrado occidentale.
> 
> Qual'é il progresso portato da Putin durante i suoi anni di governo? L'impossibilità di criticare il suo operato in Russia? L'uccisione di tutti i dissidenti politici e giornalisti a lui scomodi? E chissà quante altre nefandezze nascoste sotto il tappeto...
> 
> Ma come, tu per primo sono due anni che parli della Cina che vuole distruggere l'occidente per dominare economicamente (e non solo) sul mondo e non riesci a vedere che anche questa situazione è legata a doppio filo ad i cinesi?



A me sembra che quelli legati a doppio filo coi cinesi siamo proprio noi, abbracci, etc etc.

Poi continuare con la pubblicità sui massacri mi sembra fuori luogo. E' un pratica peculiare solo di questa guerra?

Sappiamo benissimo come funziona e perché si calca la mano mediaticamente, non facciamo finta di essere inorriditi.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se i morti sono tutti così...




se non erro quella è una manifestazione in austria per la crisi climatica "fridays for future "
​


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2022)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> se non erro quella è una manifestazione in austria per la crisi climatica "fridays for future "
> ​


E l'hanno utilizzata i Putin fan boys in giro per il mondo per screditare l'Ucraina pur sapendo si trattasse di altro? Strano...


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A me sembra che quelli legati a doppio filo coi cinesi siamo proprio noi, abbracci, etc etc.
> 
> Poi continuare con la pubblicità sui massacri mi sembra fuori luogo. E' un pratica peculiare solo di questa guerra?
> 
> Sappiamo benissimo come funziona e perché si calca la mano mediaticamente, non facciamo finta di essere inorriditi.


Quindi siccome ci sono state altre guerre con nefandezze ci facciamo andare bene una guerra di aggressione? Ok.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Aprile 2022)

benaltrismo livello più mille...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se i morti sono tutti così...


L Alba dei morti viventi


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se i morti sono tutti così...



Non sapeva di essere morto.


----------



## danjr (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se i morti sono tutti così...


non so cosa sia ma i video che girano su Twitter e Telegram sono incontrovertibili.


----------



## danjr (3 Aprile 2022)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> se non erro quella è una manifestazione in austria per la crisi climatica "fridays for future "
> ​


Ah ma pensa


----------



## __king george__ (3 Aprile 2022)

è un fake..non vi fate abbindolare ragazzi dai

erano attivisti per il clima in austria


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Aprile 2022)

A Buha e Irpin, aree dove i russi si sono ritirati, immagini drammatiche. Non voglio immaginare Mariupol. Occhio che adesso sti qui andranno ancora più pesanti, non hanno nulla da perdere tanto il tribunale internazionale se lo sono già guadagnato


----------



## gabri65 (3 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi siccome ci sono state altre guerre con nefandezze ci facciamo andare bene una guerra di aggressione? Ok.



Niente provocazioni, la guerra non va bene. E non va bene nemmeno prepararla o non fare niente per dissuaderla, non so se mi spiego.

E' sufficiente che venga trattata come qualsiasi altra guerra, che non ci riguarda direttamente.

Adesso ci siamo svegliati di soprassalto e ci stiamo comportando schizofrenicamente per cose che chiunque sa fin da quando diventa adulto.


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma ne è pieno.. E senza parlare del forum, parlo proprio del mio gruppo di conoscenti


io ho ricordato una tragedia di morti bruciati vivi e metti la faccina che ride, che problemi hai ?
le red bull e l'insonnia ti fanno male, prenditi una pausa


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è un fake..non vi fate abbindolare ragazzi dai
> 
> erano attivisti per il clima in austria


pazzesco che la gente ci crede pure


----------



## pazzomania (3 Aprile 2022)

Lasciando perdere la filosofia e la moralità.

Capisco chi dice che è una guerra che non ci riguarda, che dovremmo lasciarlo scannare fra loro, e che per certi versi per noi sarebbe meglio.
Assolutamente comprensibile molti la vedano cosi.

Io invece non riesco in alcun modo a vederla come una guerra lontana, come invece vedevo le guerra in Siria, o in Afganistan, o in tutti quei paesi di beduini.

Quando vedo le immagini della devastazione in Ucraina, delle città e della gente, la sento come una cosa diversa e molto vicina.

Non sapessi nulla e mi dicessero che si tratta della periferia di Bologna (città a caso) ci potrei credere benissimo.
Sta guerra è alle nostre porte, c è poco da fare.
Alle porte del primo mondo, come non accadeva da decenni con questa irruenza.

Non mi sento in gran pericolo per ora, economia a parte, ma per me è impossibile da ignorare come invece mi verrebbe facile fare in altri posti del mondo.


----------



## danjr (3 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lasciando perdere la filosofia e la moralità.
> 
> Capisco chi dice che è una guerra che non ci riguarda, che dovremmo lasciarlo scannare fra loro, e che per certi versi per noi sarebbe meglio.
> Assolutamente comprensibile molti la vedano cosi.
> ...


secondo me non è tento una questione di vicinanza geografica, ma perché è implicate la Russia, che nel nostro immaginario può arrivare ovunque in Europa… perché no, anche in Italia. Inoltre sono state fatte precise minacce a tutto l’occorrente. A mio avviso è miope cui dice che non ci riguarda. Paradossalmente ci rigustava di meno la questione jugoslava con la quale confinavamo


----------



## __king george__ (3 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> secondo me non è tento una questione di vicinanza geografica, ma perché è implicate la Russia, che nel nostro immaginario può arrivare ovunque in Europa… perché no, anche in Italia.* Inoltre sono state fatte precise minacce a tutto l’occorrente.* A mio avviso è miope cui dice che non ci riguarda. Paradossalmente ci rigustava di meno la questione jugoslava con la quale confinavamo


esatto..questo è un punto importante


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> c'è un video su twitter, non complottista ma di quelli ufficiali con i mezzi ucraini dentro dopo il dietrofront russo, e uno a terra muove il braccio ma nessuno si ferma ad aiutare.
> non penso si lasci un ferito morire senza fermarsi...


Falsità estrema. Il video è stato fatto diventare virale dalla propaganda russa in BASSISSIMA DEFINIZIONE per far sembrare vero quello che tu scrivi. Riprendendo il video originale in buona definizione e in slow motion si può vedere chiaramente che sia semplicemente un po' di sporco sul parabrezza. Questo forum non permette di pubblicare i link a youtube se non sbaglio quindi scrivi su Youtube Bucha civilians killed slomotion version e ti comparirà un video di 40 secondi.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma ne è pieno.. E senza parlare del forum, parlo proprio del mio gruppo di conoscenti


Io non conosco manco mezzo cristiano che sia filo putin…suppongo ci siano, ma abbastanza pochi


----------



## pazzomania (3 Aprile 2022)

E aggiungo:

Occhio che tutte le materie prime ci arrivano dal Mar Nero.

Non vedete come accettabile che la Russia si prenda tutto l' est Ucraina e tutti gli sbocchi sul mare da Mariupol a Odessa, e a quel punto fino alla Transnistria.

Per noi sarebbero comunque caxxi amari


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Falsità estrema. Il video è stato fatto diventare virale dalla propaganda russa in BASSISSIMA DEFINIZIONE per far sembrare vero quello che tu scrivi. Riprendendo il video originale in buona definizione e in slow motion si può vedere chiaramente che sia semplicemente un po' di sporco sul parabrezza. Questo forum non permette di pubblicare i link a youtube se non sbaglio quindi scrivi su Youtube Bucha civilians killed slomotion version e ti comparirà un video di 40 secondi.



questo è il video originale di ieri del canale ucraino messo su youtube.






a 00.15 sembra uno a terra che muove il braccio destro


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dopo le immagini di Bucha è assolutamente inaccettabile qualsiasi posizione filo-russa, vuol dire supportare l'uccisione indiscriminata di civili innocenti. Civili disarmati uccisi e gettati in fosse comuni durante la breve occupazione e non contenti civili uccisi in strada mentre si ritiravano.
> 
> Pietra tombale su qualsiasi discussione del tipo "Ma tanto dovrebbero arrendersi, non gli cambia nulla al contadino ucraino." Ed altri discorsi simili.


Continuo a dire che dovrebbero arrendersi senza se e senza ma


----------



## pazzomania (3 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> secondo me non è tento una questione di vicinanza geografica, ma perché è implicate la Russia, che nel nostro immaginario può arrivare ovunque in Europa… perché no, anche in Italia. Inoltre sono state fatte precise minacce a tutto l’occorrente. A mio avviso è miope cui dice che non ci riguarda. Paradossalmente ci rigustava di meno la questione jugoslava con la quale confinavamo



Capisco cosa vuoi dire, la Russia sta già bloccando le navi che dovrebbero arrivare da noi con la merce di cui necessitiamo, siamo già implicati.

Però, ti ripeto, invece a me quando guardo le immagini ci vedo un qualunque altro paese europeo, il che mi porta a pensare che la pace non va affatto ritenuta una cosa scontata.


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io non conosco manco mezzo cristiano che sia filo putin…suppongo ci siano, ma abbastanza pochi


Guarda io pure fino a 2/3 anni fa ero filo Putin esclusivamente in campo economico perché ho sempre pensato che la flat tax sia il sistema più equo in assoluto per una serie di ragioni che andrebbero off topic. Poi purtroppo mi sono informato sugli omicidi e sulle guerre... E mi si è aperto un mondo... Di atrocità.


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> questo è il video originale di ieri del canale ucraino messo su youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vediti il video che ti ho suggerito di vedere. Scusate chiedo ai moderatori: c'è un modo di postare un video senza andare contro la policy del forum? Me lo spiegate grazie?


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Niente provocazioni, la guerra non va bene. E non va bene nemmeno prepararla o non fare niente per dissuaderla, non so se mi spiego.
> 
> E' sufficiente che venga trattata come qualsiasi altra guerra, che non ci riguarda direttamente.
> 
> Adesso ci siamo svegliati di soprassalto e ci stiamo comportando schizofrenicamente per cose che chiunque sa fin da quando diventa adulto.


Game set e match 
Ma qui la differenza è che Putin gioca a risiko eh


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lasciando perdere la filosofia e la moralità.
> 
> Capisco chi dice che è una guerra che non ci riguarda, che dovremmo lasciarlo scannare fra loro, e che per certi versi per noi sarebbe meglio.
> Assolutamente comprensibile molti la vedano cosi.
> ...


Per me è la stessa identica cosa di Iraq o Afghanistan 
Non ci riguarda e non mi va giù pagare il triplo la fornitura di energia. È un paese che non ha nulla a che fare con noi e con il cuore dell’europa


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vediti il video che ti ho suggerito di vedere. Scusate chiedo ai moderatori: c'è un modo di postare un video senza andare contro la policy del forum? Me lo spiegate grazie?



l'ho trovato e lo metto io, non ti preoccupare






e dove hai la certezza che a 00.21 non sia il braccio qua ?


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E aggiungo:
> 
> Occhio che tutte le materie prime ci arrivano dal Mar Nero.
> 
> ...


L’est Ucraina non è più Ucraina da 8 anni e sarebbe arrivato anche il momento di accettarlo.
Zelensky dovrebbe capirlo per primo. Che questa parte sia persa, mi pare palese


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Guarda io pure fino a 2/3 anni fa ero filo Putin esclusivamente in campo economico perché ho sempre pensato che la flat tax sia il sistema più equo in assoluto per una serie di ragioni che andrebbero off topic. Poi purtroppo mi sono informato sugli omicidi e sulle guerre... E mi si è aperto un mondo... Di atrocità.


A me di Putin interessavano alcune cose. Oggi nessuno può essere dalla sua parte e onestamente non conosco nessuno che lo appoggi oggi.
Tutti sapevamo chi fosse Putin dai. Tutti.
E ci abbiamo fatto affari e ci andavamo pure d’accordo. Ora è un po’ tardi per fare dietrofront


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> l'ho trovato e lo metto io, non ti preoccupare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se per te quello è un braccio, ti consiglio un oculista


----------



## Maurizio91 (3 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è un fake..non vi fate abbindolare ragazzi dai
> 
> erano attivisti per il clima in austria


Esatto.

Questo è il livello successivo della disinformazione, far passare per fake ciò che è reale.


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se per te quello è un braccio, ti consiglio un oculista


un attimo prima si vede l'immagine nitida del corpo, poi improvvisamente esce lo sporco di cui parli e oscura secondo te.
ok


----------



## danjr (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> questo è il video originale di ieri del canale ucraino messo su youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa ma è chiaramente un luccichio sul parabrezza, si vede proprio chiaramente. Assurdo.


----------



## danjr (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> un attimo prima si vede l'immagine nitida del corpo, poi improvvisamente esce lo sporco di cui parli e oscura secondo te.
> a me pare un movimento con immagine diversa da prima a dopo, però non importa


No, davvero, scherzi a parte ma si vede chiaramente che non è come dici


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> No, davvero, scherzi a parte ma si vede chiaramente che non è come dici


non lo dico io, millemila persone hanno scritto che sembra un movimento del braccio e dal video non era chiaro

tu dal video originale evinci che sia una luce riflessa ?
già tre persone hanno detto una cosa diversa...braccio, sporco, luce

tanto si verrà a scoprire l'accaduto, come è successo per le situazioni precedenti denunciate dagli ucraini


----------



## danjr (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non lo dico io, millemila persone hanno scritto che sembra un movimento del braccio e dal video non era chiaro
> 
> tu dal video originale evinci che sia una luce riflessa ?
> già tre persone hanno detto una cosa diversa...braccio, sporco, luce
> ...


Io sinceramente non ho ho alcun dubbio, se intendi quello sulla parte destra dello schermo. Poi è stato ampiamente dimostrato che ognuno vede quello che vuole vedere (vale sia per me che per te).


----------



## __king george__ (3 Aprile 2022)

quello che sta accadendo a Bucha è qualcosa di oscenamente rivoltante


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

comunque la posizione russa è che hanno lasciato la città il 30 marzo, quindi è strano che le immagini siano uscite tre giorni dopo e non subito.
vedremo come andrà a finire


----------



## __king george__ (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque la posizione russa è che hanno lasciato la città il 30 marzo, quindi è strano che le immagini siano uscite tre giorni dopo e non subito.
> vedremo come andrà a finire


la posizione russa è buona per pulircisi il c...

dopo che hanno negato l'evidenza fino all'ultimo sull'invasione

stessero nel loro posto di m invece di invadere le altre nazioni


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque la posizione russa è che hanno lasciato la città il 30 marzo, quindi è strano che le immagini siano uscite tre giorni dopo e non subito.
> vedremo come andrà a finire


Eh si, Affidabilissima la “posizione russa”


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> l'ho trovato e lo metto io, non ti preoccupare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti consiglio una visita oculistica, senza rancore


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Eh si, Affidabilissima la “posizione russa”


gran parte di quello che ha denunciato l'Ucraina si è dimostrato falso o parzialmente falso ad oggi, dati alla mano
non è che siccome uno viene invaso allora va creduto qualunque cosa dica, peraltro appunto dopo un mese dove tante cose denunciate non si sono dimostrate vere, così come il fatto che uno abbia invaso non vuol dire che tutte le azioni siano maligne
come minimo bisognerebbe avere cautela e dubitare, non fare crociate perchè entrambe hanno interesse alla propoaganda

a chi fa comodo in questo momento tutto questo ?
non certo alla Russia, perchè ora la settimana prossima ripartiranno le crociate per sanzioni maggiori e armi

quindi o dei soldati sono fuori di testa, perchè nessuno stratega suggerirebbe questo, oppure c'è altro


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la posizione russa è buona per pulircisi il c...
> 
> dopo che hanno negato l'evidenza fino all'ultimo sull'invasione
> 
> stessero nel loro posto di m invece di invadere le altre nazioni


io ho iniziato a riportare tutte e due le parti, per quanto mi disgusti quella ucraina, e continuerò a farlo.
bisogna sempre sentire entrambe le versioni, poi ognuno valuta

come ieri che è uscita la ragazza incinta di Mariupol cambiando la versione.
i russi dicono sia stata manovrata e ora libera, gli ucraini viceversa dicono l'opposto cioè manipolata in Russia o in Donbass


----------



## __king george__ (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> io ho iniziato a riportare tutte e due le parti,* per quanto mi disgusti quella ucraina,* e continuerò a farlo.
> bisogna sempre sentire entrambe le versioni


tra le 2 ti disgusta di piu quella ucraina?


----------



## danjr (3 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> io ho iniziato a riportare tutte e due le parti, per quanto mi disgusti quella ucraina, e continuerò a farlo.
> bisogna sempre sentire entrambe le versioni, poi ognuno valuta
> 
> come ieri che è uscita la ragazza incinta di Mariupol cambiando la versione.
> i russi dicono sia stata manovrata e ora libera, gli ucraini viceversa dicono l'opposto cioè manipolata in Russia o in Donbass



D'altronde come non rimanere disgustati da una nazione che fa di tutto per difendersi da una invasione e dalla distruzione che stanno portando i "liberatori" russi.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (3 Aprile 2022)

Stiamo usando il VAR per stabilire se uno è morto oppure no forse stiamo esagerando 
Riducendo tutto ad un chi ha torto o ragione non se ne viene fuori nemmeno tra 100 anni ognuno difenderà le proprie posizioni al netto di tutte le malefatte commesse
Stanno cambiando gli assetti mondiali sulle spalle dei poveri ucraini e di scene come quelle del video ne vedremo ancora parecchie


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> tra le 2 ti disgusta di piu quella ucraina?


l'ho già spiegato.
otto anni di barbarie non si cancellano con un'invasione, per quanto brutale

una guerra (in)civile infinita, portata avanti deliberatamente da Kiev vantandosene in pubblico ogni volta.
quelle persone non si riconoscono in quello che alcuni vorrebbero far diventare l'Ucraina e devono vivere in pace nei loro territori senza emigrare in Russia
non c'è nulla da poter fare, non cambierà questo.

la soluzione ideale sarebbe stata catturare e processare tutti i responsabili politici e militari succedutisi dal 2014, lasciare fuori i civili per quanto alcuni non particolarmente empatici con i loro fratelli che hanno vissuto così per usare un eufemismo

siccome non è possibile un mondo perfetto, per me la Russia avrebbe dovuto occupare tutto il Donbass come la Crimea anche prendendo più sanzioni.
alla prima bomba tirata dall'altra parte, cosa che in Crimea si guardano bene dal fare, radere al suolo la controparte come fa Israele con Hamas.

.è andata in altro modo purtroppo, quelle persone hanno sofferto e ora stanno patendo altre.


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2022)

I video di Bucha sono folli comunque.
Ci sara un svolta dopo questa cosa.
Abbastanza ridicolo screditare le immagini… 

difficile anche rimanerne indifferenti e cinici


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> l'ho già spiegato.
> otto anni di barbarie non si cancellano con un'invasione, per quanto brutale
> 
> una guerra (in)civile infinita, portata avanti deliberatamente da Kiev vantandosene in pubblico ogni volta.
> ...


Puttan poteva salvare i russofoni già 8 anni fa entrando nel Donbas ufficialmente, come ha fatto con la Crimea. Non lo ha fatto VOLUTAMENTE, per tenere il fuoco acceso, continuando a foraggiare di armi i russofoni al fine di continuare il conflitto interno.

Al netto della barbarie di una guerra civile assolutamente da condannare e dei criminali estremisti, non c'è stata una condotta finalizzata ad un genocidio della popolazione russofona.

Quindi non esiste la posizione pro-russia o "capire le ragioni della Russia". Putin ha creato questa situazione per mantenere la sua influenza sull'Ucraina.

Il "conflitto" che andava avanti da 8 anni nel Donbas era a bassa intensità, questa cosa di voler costruire un "massacro della popolazione russofona" è antistorico, non è successo nulla di tutto ciò.


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Puttan poteva salvare i russofoni già 8 anni fa entrando nel Donbas ufficialmente, come ha fatto con la Crimea. Non lo ha fatto VOLUTAMENTE, per tenere il fuoco acceso, continuando a foraggiare di armi i russofoni al fine di continuare il conflitto interno.
> 
> Al netto della barbarie di una guerra civile assolutamente da condannare e dei criminali estremisti, non c'è stata una condotta finalizzata ad un genocidio della popolazione russofona.
> 
> ...


E non ci vuole un genio a capirlo


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Puttan poteva salvare i russofoni già 8 anni fa entrando nel Donbas ufficialmente, come ha fatto con la Crimea. Non lo ha fatto VOLUTAMENTE, per tenere il fuoco acceso, continuando a foraggiare di armi i russofoni al fine di continuare il conflitto interno.
> 
> Al netto della barbarie di una guerra civile assolutamente da condannare e dei criminali estremisti, non c'è stata una condotta finalizzata ad un genocidio della popolazione russofona.
> 
> ...



Darren leggo sempre con molto interesse i tuoi post.
Ribadito che Putin va condannato senza alcun dubbio, senza alcuno spirito polemico ti chiedo: 
secondo te per difendere l’Ucraina dobbiamo spingerci fino ad entrare in guerra con la Russia?
Come se ne esce?


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren leggo sempre con molto interesse i tuoi post.
> Ribadito che Putin va condannato senza alcun dubbio, senza alcuno spirito polemico ti chiedo:
> secondo te per difendere l’Ucraina dobbiamo spingerci fino ad entrare in guerra con la Russia?
> Come se ne esce?


Non dobbiamo entrare in guerra finché la Russia non sarà una minaccia per la NATO, ma è dal mio punto di vista sacrosanto inviare armi all'Ucraina ed isolare il più possibile la Russia.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non dobbiamo entrare in guerra finché la Russia non sarà una minaccia per la NATO, ma è dal mio punto di vista sacrosanto inviare armi all'Ucraina ed isolare il più possibile la Russia.



Ok gli aiuti, ma per me devono essere congiunti allo sforzo DI TUTTI per una soluzione negoziale.
Non ci devo essere da parte di alcuni mire diverse dalla soluzione del conflitto.
Va bene aumentare il potere negoziale dell’Ucraina ma nel frattempo ci troviamo di fronte a atrocità che paga solo la popolazione ucraina.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok gli aiuti, ma per me devono essere congiunti allo sforzo DI TUTTI per una soluzione negoziale.
> Non ci devo essere da parte di alcuni mire diverse dalla soluzione del conflitto.
> Va bene aumentare il potere negoziale dell’Ucraina ma nel frattempo ci troviamo di fronte a atrocità che paga solo la popolazione ucraina.


Sarebbe necessaria una conferenza di pace internazionale. Il punto è che alcune nazioni potrebbero non volere la pace...


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Puttan poteva salvare i russofoni già 8 anni fa entrando nel Donbas ufficialmente, come ha fatto con la Crimea. Non lo ha fatto VOLUTAMENTE, per tenere il fuoco acceso, continuando a foraggiare di armi i russofoni al fine di continuare il conflitto interno.


per far finire il conflitto sarebbe bastato che Kiev modificasse la Costituzione, cosa che per altre questioni meno impellenti fanno in men che non si dica vedi il criminale Poroshenko gli ultimi giorni di governo per strizzare l'occhio agli occidentali, invece che nascondere atti criminali dietro la scusa "intregrità territoriale"

integrità poi che è tutto un programma: due regioni a ovest che erano della Polonia e la Crimea dalla Russia sovietica
hanno cambiato sempre geografia e ora fanno i pasdaran irriducibili del territorio immodificabile, a scapito di milioni di persone che hanno scelto liberamente di non riconoscersi più nel governo di Kiev

riconoscano annessione e indipendenza, basta guerra civile


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sarebbe necessaria una conferenza di pace internazionale.* Il punto è che alcune nazioni potrebbero non volere la pace...*



Si può mettere tra queste gli USA? O non si può dire?


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren leggo sempre con molto interesse i tuoi post.
> Ribadito che Putin va condannato senza alcun dubbio, senza alcuno spirito polemico ti chiedo:
> secondo te per difendere l’Ucraina dobbiamo spingerci fino ad entrare in guerra con la Russia?
> Come se ne esce?


La guerra con la russia e da escludere, se siamo sani di mente.
Daltro canto abbastanza ambiguo affannarsi ad osteggiare la parte attaccata, ma lecito ci mancherebbe.

detto questo: la strage di civili fatta a Bachu avra conseguenze, anche solo per l’emotivita che essa crea (che poi di ste cose nelle guerre sia normale vederne concordiamo).

il problema e che bloccare il gas è anche un suicidio per noi

Situazione pessima

difficile rimanere indifferenti comunque, non e poi cosi lontana da noi questa guerra.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Aprile 2022)

stanno trucidando civili su civili..bambini anziani uomini donne invalidi...

leggo da piu parti paragoni con Srebrenica (spero si scriva cosi)


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> D'altronde come non rimanere disgustati da una nazione che fa di tutto per difendersi da una invasione e dalla distruzione che stanno portando i "liberatori" russi.


Beh nonostante tutto, l’ucraina rimane una nazione disgustosa


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Puttan poteva salvare i russofoni già 8 anni fa entrando nel Donbas ufficialmente, come ha fatto con la Crimea. Non lo ha fatto VOLUTAMENTE, per tenere il fuoco acceso, continuando a foraggiare di armi i russofoni al fine di continuare il conflitto interno.
> 
> Al netto della barbarie di una guerra civile assolutamente da condannare e dei criminali estremisti, non c'è stata una condotta finalizzata ad un genocidio della popolazione russofona.
> 
> ...


Guarda che in dombas non è proprio come dici tu eh. Gli ucraini sono indifendibili da questo punto di vista


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non dobbiamo entrare in guerra finché la Russia non sarà una minaccia per la NATO, ma è dal mio punto di vista sacrosanto inviare armi all'Ucraina ed isolare il più possibile la Russia.


Però tu vivi in USA e io devo indebitarmi per pagare le bollette. Non mi cala questa cosa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però tu vivi in USA e io devo indebitarmi per pagare le bollette. Non mi cala questa cosa.


Io vivo negli USA, ma ho la famiglia in Italia...


----------



## __king george__ (3 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io vivo negli USA, ma ho la famiglia in Italia...


in che Stato vivi se posso?


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io vivo negli USA, ma ho la famiglia in Italia...


Si ma evidentemente non hai la visione di insieme.
Per noi qui è un suicidio economico e per una guerra in cui non ci entriamo per niente non mi va giù. Non ci riesco


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si può mettere tra queste gli USA? O non si può dire?


Possibile, potrebbero vederla come un occasione per spodestare Putin e fare in modo di mettere al suo posto un qualcuno che fa comodo a loro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in che Stato vivi se posso?


Massachusetts


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Possibile, potrebbero vederla come un occasione per spodestare Putin e fare in modo di mettere al suo posto un qualcuno che fa comodo a loro.



Apprezzo la tua diplomazia ma a me appare evidente che gli USA mirano a liberarsi di Putin.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Apprezzo la tua diplomazia ma a me appare evidente che gli USA mirano a liberarsi di Putin.


Si è quello che ho detto. Putin si è messo nella melma da solo, questa scelta di invadere l'Ucraina è molto probabile possa rivelarsi un boomerang per lui.


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

*Von der Leyen:*

*"Un'inchiesta indipendente su Bucha è necessaria e urgente"*


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

eh per una volta l'appoggio
a patto che sia veramente indipendente, non la farsa OMS in Cina et similia...


----------



## pazzomania (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen:*
> 
> *"Un'inchiesta indipendente su Bucha è necessaria e urgente"*



Che cambia?


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che cambia?


beh che devi capire cosa sia successo precisamente e perchè, non fare da megagfono a Kiev che due minuti dopo le foto chiede più sanzioni e più armi
solitamente prima di condannare bisogna ricostruire il delitto...


----------



## pazzomania (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> beh che devi capire cosa sia successo precisamente, non fare da megagfono a Kiev che due minuti dopo le foto chiede più sanzioni e più armi
> solitamente prima di condannare bisogna ricostruire il delitto...



Che sia un complotto ucraino o che sia una barbaria russa, non cambia di una virgola la storia di questo conflitto.
Ne passata ne futura.

Va bene indagare e chiarire, per carità, ma come spesso noto danno rilevanza livello massimo a cose che non l'hanno.


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che sia un complotto ucraino o che sia una barbaria russa, non cambia di una virgola la storia di questo conflitto.
> Ne passata ne futura.
> 
> Va bene indagare e chiarire, per carità, ma come spesso noto danno rilevanza livello massimo a cose che non l'hanno.


cambia invece perchè, siccome conosciamo i nostri polli, questa situazione verrà usata per peggiorare il clima e le posizioni contro Mosca.
leggi le dichiarazioni dei politici...per esempio fino ad ora non hanno fatto nulla sull'energia, ma ora usano i morti in fosse comuni per far pressione (lo fecero pure contro la Serbia)
quindi stabilire cosa sia avvenuto è proritario


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2022)

*Zelensky punta il dito anche contro gli USA, alla CBS:

"Ringrazio per l'impegno, ma gli USA non danno nessuna garanzia di sicurezza all'Ucraina. Questo deve essere chiaro. E come loro, nessun altro paese ha dato garanzie."*


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky punta il dito anche contro gli USA, alla CBS:
> 
> "Ringrazio per l'impegno, ma gli USA non danno nessuna garanzia di sicurezza all'Ucraina. Questo deve essere chiaro. E come loro, nessun altro paese ha dato garanzie."*


Ma basta basta basta. Silenziatelo sto *******


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky punta il dito anche contro gli USA, alla CBS:
> 
> "Ringrazio per l'impegno, ma gli USA non danno nessuna garanzia di sicurezza all'Ucraina. Questo deve essere chiaro. E come loro, nessun altro paese ha dato garanzie."*



Zelensky ha per caso deciso di “dimettersi”?


----------



## pazzomania (3 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky punta il dito anche contro gli USA, alla CBS:
> 
> "Ringrazio per l'impegno, ma gli USA non danno nessuna garanzia di sicurezza all'Ucraina. Questo deve essere chiaro. E come loro, nessun altro paese ha dato garanzie."*



Questa cosa è fondamentale.

Già l' Ucraina dovrà rinunciare a decidere liberamente cosa fare, e fin qui bene, meglio per noi.

Ma se nessuno si prende la briga di proteggere l' Ucraina nel caso in cui decida di essere neutrale e poco armata, avremo un problema.


----------



## vota DC (3 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che cambia?


Se non fanno inchieste indipendenti gli ucraini possono cominciare ad ammazzare i "collaborazionisti" per gettare benzina sul fuoco quindi non si capisce più niente e i russi possono giocare a fare gli innocenti. Le autorità ucraine hanno ammazzato in pompa magna il loro negoziatore 007 (che alla fine è stato ucciso perché ci sono gelosie e rivalità dentro il governo) e hanno avuto problemi, da allora hanno deciso di non rivendicare più quando si ammazzano tra loro (prassi comunissima durante la guerra in Donbass) perché è stupido e controproducente e lo tengono nascosto (a parte i soliti dementi di Azov, però sono milizie fuori controllo, io parlo invece del governo)


----------



## Djici (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> cambia invece perchè, siccome conosciamo i nostri polli, questa situazione verrà usata per peggiorare il clima e le posizioni contro Mosca.
> leggi le dichiarazioni dei politici...per esempio fino ad ora non hanno fatto nulla sull'energia, ma ora usano i morti in fosse comuni per far pressione (lo fecero pure contro la Serbia)
> quindi stabilire cosa sia avvenuto è proritario


Ma tu stai partendo con l'idea del "magari non e vero nulla e così smascheriamo questa storia".
Io invece penso che questa inchiesta rischia proprio di avere l'effetto opposto... O sia che "e tutto vero e non possiamo lasciare la Russia fare tali atrocità".

La voglia di "chiarire le cose" al 99% in questo caso e solo per puntare il dito in modo chiaro con la Russia e tengo solo l'1% per eventualmente parlare di ucraina che mette in scena barbarie incredibili.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky ha per caso deciso di “dimettersi”?


Avete perso così tanto tempo a dargli contro che non vi accorgerete neanche che sta dicendo quello che avete detto voi in questo topic.

Zelensky si riferisce al negoziato, dove per la neutralità ucraina viene richiesta la garanzia di alcuni paesi per la sua sicurezza. Gli USA si sono rifiutati, rendendo così più difficile il raggiungimento di un accordo negoziale.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Avete perso così tanto tempo a dargli contro che non vi accorgerete neanche che sta dicendo quello che avete detto voi in questo topic.
> 
> Zelensky si riferisce al negoziato, dove per la neutralità ucraina viene richiesta la garanzia di alcuni paesi per la sua sicurezza*. Gli USA si sono rifiutati, rendendo così più difficile il raggiungimento di un accordo negoziale.*




Quindi ora è chiaro pure a Zelensky che agli USA non interessa degli ucraini ma di arrivare ad altro.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi ora è chiaro pure a Zelensky che agli USA non interessa degli ucraini ma di arrivare ad altro.



La Nato non avrebbe mai accettato l' Ucraina per ovvie ragioni.

Stesse ovvie ragioni per cui nessuno vuole fare da garante.

Usa compresi.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La Nato non avrebbe mai accettato l' Ucraina per ovvie ragioni.
> 
> Stesse ovvie ragioni per cui nessuno vuole fare da garante.
> 
> Usa compresi.



Quindi che si fa? Zelensky per negoziare vuole garanzie che non avrà da chi comunque continua a fornire armi. A chi serve tutto questo?


----------



## pazzomania (3 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi che si fa? Zelensky per negoziare vuole garanzie che non avrà da chi comunque continua a fornire armi. A chi serve tutto questo?



Non si fa nulla.
Si fa quello che si è fatto fino ad ora.
Si aiuta l'aggredito da lontano.

Facendo una cosa moralmente giusta ma sopratutto dando un segnale all'aggressore.

Poi starà all'Ucraina decidere quanto, come e a cosa rinunciare, se e quando.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2022)

*Russia convoca riunione straordinaria del Consiglio ONU:

"La Russia ha abbandonato Bucha il 30 marzo. Il 31 marzo il sindaco di Bucha ha diffuso un videomessaggio per annunicare che i russi non erano più in città, e non c'erano morti in strada.
I civili uccisi sono apparsi 4 giorni dopo, quando sono arrivati in citta’ gli uomini del servizio di sicurezza ucraino.
Convochiamo urgentemente lunedì 4 pomeriggio il consiglio di sicurezza ONU, per discutere di quel che sta succedendo."*


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi ora è chiaro pure a Zelensky che agli USA non interessa degli ucraini ma di arrivare ad altro.


Gli USA non vogliono garantire la sicurezza dell'Ucraina finché lo stato vicino avrà come capo di stato Putin perché il rischio di un altro conflitto dopo di questo sarà sempre elevato. 

Biden vuole far fare il lavoro sporco all'Ucraina e vedere se in qualche modo questa situazione possa portare alla caduta di Putin senza un intervento diretto.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gli USA non vogliono garantire la sicurezza dell'Ucraina finché lo stato vicino avrà come capo di stato Putin perché il rischio di un altro conflitto dopo di questo sarà sempre elevato.
> 
> *Biden vuole far fare il lavoro sporco all'Ucraina e vedere se in qualche modo questa situazione possa portare alla caduta di Putin senza un intervento diretto.*



Di questo fatto dovrebbe prendere atto Zelensky e regolarsi di conseguenza.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Avete perso così tanto tempo a dargli contro che non vi accorgerete neanche che sta dicendo quello che avete detto voi in questo topic.
> 
> Zelensky si riferisce al negoziato, dove per la neutralità ucraina viene richiesta la garanzia di alcuni paesi per la sua sicurezza. Gli USA si sono rifiutati, rendendo così più difficile il raggiungimento di un accordo negoziale.


Giusto 
Nessuno vuole prendersi questa responsabilità..chissà perché.
Si mette male per in 14mo apostolo?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Russia convoca riunione straordinaria del Consiglio ONU:
> 
> "La Russia ha abbandonato Bucha il 30 marzo. Il 31 marzo il sindaco di Bucha ha diffuso un videomessaggio per annunicare che i russi non erano più in città, e non c'erano morti in strada.
> I civili uccisi sono apparsi 4 giorni dopo, quando sono arrivati in citta’ gli uomini del servizio di sicurezza ucraino.
> Convochiamo urgentemente lunedì 4 pomeriggio il consiglio di sicurezza ONU, per discutere di quel che sta succedendo."*



Siamo davvero alla farsa. Vuoi vedere che alla fine si sono suicidati per paura della guerra.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi ora è chiaro pure a Zelensky che agli USA non interessa degli ucraini ma di arrivare ad altro.


Oppppsssss 
Ma gli USA vogliono solo la pace


----------



## pazzomania (3 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Russia convoca riunione straordinaria del Consiglio ONU:
> 
> "La Russia ha abbandonato Bucha il 30 marzo. Il 31 marzo il sindaco di Bucha ha diffuso un videomessaggio per annunicare che i russi non erano più in città, e non c'erano morti in strada.
> I civili uccisi sono apparsi 4 giorni dopo, quando sono arrivati in citta’ gli uomini del servizio di sicurezza ucraino.
> Convochiamo urgentemente lunedì 4 pomeriggio il consiglio di sicurezza ONU, per discutere di quel che sta succedendo."*



Ahaha,scritto 4 post sopra.

Totalmente inutile sprecare energie mentali e materiali dietro a queste cose.

Totalmente ininfluente.
Non cambia nulla di una virgola.

Che sia propaganda ucraina o violenza russa, conta sotto zero.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Oppppsssss
> Ma gli USA vogliono solo la pace



Vogliono la pace sul loro suolo. Altrove è una subordinata…


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La Nato non avrebbe mai accettato l' Ucraina per ovvie ragioni.
> 
> Stesse ovvie ragioni per cui nessuno vuole fare da garante.
> 
> Usa compresi.


Sicuro che la nato non avrebbe mai accettato l’ucraina?
A me sembra solo che tutto vogliano spartirsi una fetta di torta…


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gli USA non vogliono garantire la sicurezza dell'Ucraina finché lo stato vicino avrà come capo di stato Putin perché il rischio di un altro conflitto dopo di questo sarà sempre elevato.
> 
> Biden vuole far fare il lavoro sporco all'Ucraina e vedere se in qualche modo questa situazione possa portare alla caduta di Putin senza un intervento diretto.


Ma sinceramente, come dovrebbe cadere Putin-Putout?


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Russia convoca riunione straordinaria del Consiglio ONU:
> 
> "La Russia ha abbandonato Bucha il 30 marzo. Il 31 marzo il sindaco di Bucha ha diffuso un videomessaggio per annunicare che i russi non erano più in città, e non c'erano morti in strada.
> I civili uccisi sono apparsi 4 giorni dopo, quando sono arrivati in citta’ gli uomini del servizio di sicurezza ucraino.
> Convochiamo urgentemente lunedì 4 pomeriggio il consiglio di sicurezza ONU, per discutere di quel che sta succedendo."*


Se gli ucraini si sono inventati tutto ci sarà da ridere…non credo possano arrivare così in basso dai


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma sinceramente, come dovrebbe cadere Putin-Putout?


Un fallimento totale della campagna in Ucraina potrebbe smuovere qualcosa internamente.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vogliono la pace sul loro suolo. Altrove è una subordinata…


Loro sono sempre fighi al di là dei loro confini…


----------



## UDG (3 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Siamo davvero alla farsa. Vuoi vedere che alla fine si sono suicidati per paura della guerra.


Cioè?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se gli ucraini si sono inventati tutto ci sarà da ridere…non credo possano arrivare così in basso dai



In guerra non si può escludere nulla.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Un fallimento totale della campagna in Ucraina potrebbe smuovere qualcosa internamente.


Più facile credere a babbo natale dai..
Ma veramente avete queste speranze? È più facile sperare che gli venga un malore


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Più facile credere a babbo natale dai..
> Ma veramente avete queste speranze? È più facile sperare che gli venga un malore


Le speranze le abbiamo noi, le nazioni NATO avranno in mano informazioni che noi non possiamo sapere al momento.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Le speranze le abbiamo noi, le nazioni NATO avranno in mano informazioni che noi non possiamo sapere al momento.


Per adesso parliamo del nulla più assoluto.


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma evidentemente non hai la visione di insieme.
> Per noi qui è un suicidio economico e per una guerra in cui non ci entriamo per niente non mi va giù. Non ci riesco


Comprensibile, ma cieco menefreghismo. 
comprensibile, sono palesi le conseguenze per noi nell osteggiare la russia.
Pero sempre rimane un atteggiamento poco umano indifferente da atrocitá.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Cioè?



Post di @Toby rosso nero 


> *Russia convoca riunione straordinaria del Consiglio ONU:
> 
> "La Russia ha abbandonato Bucha il 30 marzo. Il 31 marzo il sindaco di Bucha ha diffuso un videomessaggio per annunicare che i russi non erano più in città, e non c'erano morti in strada.
> I civili uccisi sono apparsi 4 giorni dopo, quando sono arrivati in citta’ gli uomini del servizio di sicurezza ucraino.
> ...



Ti sembra normale?


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se gli ucraini si sono inventati tutto ci sarà da ridere…non credo possano arrivare così in basso dai


Ma su dai, è ridicolo credere che le immagini siano false…


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per adesso parliamo del nulla più assoluto.



Si spera giustamente nella caduta di Putin ma nessuno può garantire che arrivi uno migliore di lui.


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Post di @Toby rosso nero
> 
> 
> Ti sembra normale?


Quindi i civili ucraini li hanno ammazzati gli ucraini?
Ma dai…
Si vede cio che si vuole…


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Comprensibile, ma cieco menefreghismo.
> comprensibile, sono palesi le conseguenze per noi nell osteggiare la russia.
> Pero sempre rimane un atteggiamento poco umano indifferente da atrocitá.


Ci sono centinaia di guerre da anni
Solo che ci interessano quelle che ci “fanno comodo”.
Non è una nostra guerra e ne paghiamo noi le conseguenze. Non mi va sta cosa, mi spiace. Noi non c’entriamo con questa guerra.


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Russia convoca riunione straordinaria del Consiglio ONU:
> 
> "La Russia ha abbandonato Bucha il 30 marzo. Il 31 marzo il sindaco di Bucha ha diffuso un videomessaggio per annunicare che i russi non erano più in città, e non c'erano morti in strada.
> I civili uccisi sono apparsi 4 giorni dopo, quando sono arrivati in citta’ gli uomini del servizio di sicurezza ucraino.
> Convochiamo urgentemente lunedì 4 pomeriggio il consiglio di sicurezza ONU, per discutere di quel che sta succedendo."*


Dunque nelle fosse comuni gli ucraini han ammazzato li ucraini e buttati dentro. Non fa una piega.
Eh no ma la fonte russa e credibilissima…


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma su dai, è ridicolo credere che le immagini siano false…


Guarda da questi qui, russi e ucraini, mi aspetto di tutto. E poi in guerra si sa, succede di tutto.
Non do per scontato nulla e vediamo che viene fuori…
Gli ucraini hanno detto una marea di bugie proprio come i russi.


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ci sono centinaia di guerre da anni
> Solo che ci interessano quelle che ci “fanno comodo”.
> Non è una nostra guerra e ne paghiamo noi le conseguenze. Non mi va sta cosa, mi spiace. Noi non c’entriamo con questa guerra.


La soluzione è sbattersene le @@ e domattina andar al bar a bersi il cappuccino


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si spera giustamente nella caduta di Putin ma nessuno può garantire che arrivi uno migliore di lui.


Ma soprattutto chi garantisce che cada? In base a cosa? Perché?


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Dunque nelle fosse comuni gli ucraini han ammazzato li ucraini e buttati dentro. Non fa una piega.
> Eh no ma la fonte russa e credibilissima…


 
"L'invasione è isteria occidentale, la Russia non invaderà nessuno" Ministro esteri russo il 23 Febbraio.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> La soluzione è sbattersene le @@ e domattina andar al bar a bersi il cappuccino


Se non ti va puoi sempre imbracciare un fucile e andare no? E puoi donare i tuoi averi a loro.
Perché dobbiamo andarci di mezzo noi tutti? Hanno chiesto il parere del popolo? Non mi pare.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma soprattutto chi garantisce che cada? In base a cosa? Perché?



Non lo chiedere a me. Io non sono esperto di politica internazionale.


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2022)

Ce un dispendio di energie superbo nel voler dar contro all ucraina, tutto molto bello. 
Ce sempre un dispendio di energie estremo x andar contro all’occidente, come se non si sia nati nell’occidente.. siam qua su un forum a dire tutto ed il contrario di tutto proprio perche ci siamo nati


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> "L'invasione è isteria occidentale, la Russia non invaderà nessuno" Ministro esteri russo il 23 Febbraio.


Ma se ci sarà un’indagine terza e imparziale (si spera) qual è il problema?
Io non credo ne ai russi ne agli ucraini


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se non ti va puoi sempre imbracciare un fucile e andare no? E puoi donare i tuoi averi a loro.
> Perché dobbiamo andarci di mezzo noi tutti? Hanno chiesto il parere del popolo? Non mi pare.


Scusa, ma che risposta è?

Non vado a imbracciare il fucile, ho gia i miei problemi a cui badare, ma ho la decenza di non passar le giornate a dar contro a chi subisce l attacco ed i soprusi di altri


----------



## Milo (3 Aprile 2022)

Sono rientrato ora è non ho seguito, che è successo a Bucha?


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma se ci sarà un’indagine terza e imparziale (si spera) qual è il problema?
> Io non credo ne ai russi ne agli ucraini


Benissimo, ok
Ma questo che c’azzecca sulla frase a cui stai rispondendo?


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ce un dispendio di energie superbo nel voler dar contro all ucraina, tutto molto bello.
> Ce sempre un dispendio di energie estremo x andar contro all’occidente, come se non si sia nati nell’occidente.. siam qua su un forum a dire tutto ed il contrario di tutto proprio perche ci siamo nati


Nessuno da contro all’ucraina tanto per.
È sempre il solito discorso: c’è chi cerca di essere obiettivo e non cade nel solito gioco aggredito-santo e aggressore-diavolo. Non è perché l’ucraina è stata aggredita diventano santi perfetti e infallibili. E inoltre non penso sia necessario trascinarci in una guerra mondiale soprattutto considerando l’equazione costi-benefici.
Tutto molto bello il moralismo e il voler fare il rambo dal divano ma la vita reale è altra


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Sono rientrato ora è non ho seguito, che è successo a Bucha?


Niente han ammazzato civili giustiziandoli con colpi alla nuca e gettandoli in fosse comuni, ma a quanto pare è tutto un fake, lo dice l’affidabilissimo Cremlino


----------



## Milo (3 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Niente han ammazzato civili giustiziandoli con colpi alla nuca e gettandoli in fosse comuni, ma a quanto pare è tutto un fake, lo dice l’affidabilissimo Cremlino



ah, gli affidabilissimi e onestissimi russi, capisco…


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma che risposta è?
> 
> Non vado a imbracciare il fucile, ho gia i miei problemi a cui badare, ma ho la decenza di non passar le giornate a dar contro a chi subisce l attacco ed i soprusi di altri


Visto? Loro sono santi perché aggrediti. A me sto modo di pensare non va. Ah premetto che non sono filo putin e sono totalmente contrario a questa guerra.
Ma siccome sono realista e pragmatico e ho anche io miei problemi, preferisco evitare ulteriori problemi per becero idealismo. Non so se è chiaro così.
Se c’è una cosa che mi da fastidio dell’Ucraina lo dico senza problemi senza cadere nel solito fazioso perbenismo


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Nessuno da contro all’ucraina tanto per.
> È sempre il solito discorso: c’è chi cerca di essere obiettivo e non cade nel solito gioco aggredito-santo e aggressore-diavolo. Non è perché l’ucraina è stata aggredita diventano santi perfetti e infallibili. E inoltre non penso sia necessario trascinarci in una guerra mondiale soprattutto considerando l’equazione costi-benefici.
> Tutto molto bello il moralismo e il voler fare il rambo dal divano ma la vita reale è altra


Non ce bisogno per forza di far finta di far la guerra dal divano.
Ma nemmeno insultare l’invaso. Un po forzato. Ma il mondo è bello perche e vario.
Non a caso quelli che fino a ieri davan contro al covid oggi dan contro all’ucraina, non solo qui dentro chiarisco, mi riferisco in generale alla vita di tutti i giorni.

sara un caso


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Benissimo, ok
> Ma questo che c’azzecca sulla frase a cui stai rispondendo?


Rispondo a chi dice che le fonti russe sono fuffa quindi di base è inutile indagare.
Le fonti russe sono fuffa così come quelle Ucraina. Accettare la verità, qualunque essa sia è un bene anzi è necessario


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Visto? Loro sono santi perché aggrediti. A me sto modo di pensare non va. Ah premetto che non sono filo putin e sono totalmente contrario a questa guerra.
> Ma siccome sono realista e pragmatico e ho anche io miei problemi, preferisco evitare ulteriori problemi per becero idealismo. Non so se è chiaro così.
> Se c’è una cosa che mi da fastidio dell’Ucraina lo dico senza problemi senza cadere nel solito fazioso perbenismo



Ma se passi le giornate qui sopra a insultare zelenski.. ti spacci per equilibrato ma non mi pare.
Detto questo ripeto che ognuno è libero di aver la propria opinione.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Non ce bisogno per forza di far finta di far la guerra dal divano.
> Ma nemmeno insultare l’invaso. Un po forzato. Ma il mondo è bello perche e vario.
> Non a caso quelli che fino a ieri davan contro al covid oggi dan contro all’ucraina, non solo qui dentro chiarisco, mi riferisco in generale alla vita di tutti i giorni.
> 
> sara un caso


Eccolo qua, riduciamo tutto a questo.
In effetti non deve essere un caso…in tutti i sensi.
C’è da scommetterci la camicia.

a me sembrano forzate tante cose ma non mi stupisco più di nulla figurati.
Perché poi sempre questo è, o là si pensa per forza in tutto e per tutto come volete voi, come credete sia giusto, o si è follin ecc 
La via di mezzo non può esistere, sia mai.
Comunque ribadisco, questa non è la nostra guerra e non mi interessa soffrire per questo conflitto. Posso?


----------



## __king george__ (3 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma se passi le giornate qui sopra a insultare zelenski.. ti spacci per equilibrato ma non mi pare.
> *Detto questo ripeto che ognuno è libero di aver la propria opinione.*


in Occidente si....


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Rispondo a chi dice che le fonti russe sono fuffa quindi di base è inutile indagare.
> Le fonti russe sono fuffa così come quelle Ucraina. Accettare la verità, qualunque essa sia è un bene anzi è necessario


Le immagini sono immagini, non sono fonti di chissacchi.
È chiaro che se poi, al pari di chi dice che la terra è piatta, si dubita anche di cio che si vede con i propri occhi, non è mai finita la vicenda


----------



## Milo (3 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Rispondo a chi dice che le fonti russe sono fuffa quindi di base è inutile indagare.
> Le fonti russe sono fuffa così come quelle Ucraina. Accettare la verità, qualunque essa sia è un bene anzi è necessario



In Russia dicono che non muore nessuno va tutto bene e che gli ucraini sono tutti dei drogati nazisti, gli ucraini potranno gonfiare un po’ i numeri, ma metterli allo stesso livello anche no dai…


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma se passi le giornate qui sopra a insultare zelenski.. ti spacci per equilibrato ma non mi pare.
> Detto questo ripeto che ognuno è libero di aver la propria opinione.


Zelensky mi fa schifo mica devo rendere conto a te eh.
Sicuramente sono più equilibrato di chi lo santifica notte e giorno e non si rende conto del resto..


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in Occidente si....


Tra l’altro. Altrove ste robe non esisterebbero. Nessun dibattito. In russia non esiste alcun dibattito.
Ce lo si dimentica facilmente, che stiam qua tra un rutto e l’altro a fare gli specialisti di qualsiasi evento mondiale, solo perchè nati nell occidente…


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Le immagini sono immagini, non sono fonti di chissacchi.
> È chiaro che se poi, al pari di chi dice che la terra è piatta, si dubita anche di cio che si vede con i propri occhi, non è mai finita la vicenda


Questa tua frase te la potrei rigirare per mille questioni e sono sicuro che ti lamenteresti.

vedremo se si aprirà una indagine e che cosa ne verrà fuori. Io preferirei una indagine seria terza e imparziale ok?


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> In Russia dicono che non muore nessuno va tutto bene e che gli ucraini sono tutti dei drogati nazisti, gli ucraini potranno gonfiare un po’ i numeri, ma metterli allo stesso livello anche no dai…


Si si fanno schifo tanto quanto i russi 
Ma capisco che per voi siano santi indefessi e senza peccato..


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questa tua frase te la potrei rigirare per mille questioni e sono sicuro che ti lamenteresti.
> 
> vedremo se si aprirà una indagine e che cosa ne verrà fuori. Io preferirei una indagine seria terza e imparziale ok?


E facciamola sta indagine terza, sono daccordo.
Ma l’atteggiamento di metter tutto per forza in dubbio diventa stucchevole, allora dubitiamo che la terra sia rotonda e cosi via


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Kuleba, Ministro degli Esteri ucraino, al CorSera:"Sappiamo che in Italia ci sono forze vicine a Putin: vorrei dire che ciò è immorale, illegale e politicamente perdente. Chi sta con Putin sostiene i crimini di guerra. Sulla questione garanzie, vorrei comunque rassicurare gli italiani: si possono trovare modi per cui le garanzie non comportano automaticamente il vostro coinvolgimento bellico diretto".
> 
> "L'Italia s'impegna a mandarci armi e munizioni necessari a difenderci, ma non soldati o piloti che combattono al nostro fianco e ciò non intaccherà per nulla la sicurezza italiana, che ovviamente sta a cuore al vostro governo. Di questo stiamo parlando. Va aggiunto che lavorare per la sicurezza ucraina significa per l’Europa lavorare anche per la sua sicurezza, siamo nel mezzo della guerra, il peggio deve ancora venire. L’Ucraina, ha vinto la battaglia di Kiev, ma quella per il Donbass e nel Sud sta per cominciare e sarà terribile, devastante, lo prova tra l’altro lo scempio di Mariupol. Noi siamo pronti, non ci tireremo indietro e speriamo nel vostro sostegno".
> 
> ...


Mi rendo conto che di guerra non capisco nulla.. Un momento pare si vada verso negoziati, dopo che la Russia sia in ritirata, però al tempo stesso assediato con più violenza le città e l’ucraina chiede armi x difendersi ma poi sembra voglia contrattaccare..
Non so davvero cosa pensare


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> E facciamola sta indagine terza, sono daccordo.
> Ma l’atteggiamento di metter tutto per forza in dubbio diventa stucchevole, allora dubitiamo che la terra sia rotonda e cosi via


Mi spiace, ma non c’entra nulla.
Semplicemente, selettivamente si crede solo a ciò che si vuole credere


----------



## danjr (4 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in Occidente si....


Eheheh


----------



## cris (4 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si si fanno schifo tanto quanto i russi
> Ma capisco che per voi siano santi indefessi e senza peccato..


Ma qua, tendenzialmente, bestemmiamo perche vediamo civili dilaniati ogni giorno.

Si minimizza l’oscenitá totale perche “eh ma zelenski pippa, eh ma gli ucraini han le loro colpe”. 
ok, quindi è ok dilaniare civili a gratis, soldatini 18enni mandati a scannare a caso e se uccisi bruciati e fatti sparire anche ai propri concittadini russi. Eh no ma “l ucraina…….”

si guardano i dettagli e si ignora lo
Schifo russo


----------



## hakaishin (4 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma qua, tendenzialmente, bestemmiamo perche vediamo civili dilaniati ogni giorno.
> 
> Si minimizza l’oscenitá totale perche “eh ma zelenski pippa, eh ma gli ucraini han le loro colpe”.
> ok, quindi è ok dilaniare civili a gratis, soldatini 18enni mandati a scannare a caso e se uccisi bruciati e fatti sparire anche ai propri concittadini russi. Eh no ma “l ucraina…….”
> ...


Stai continuando a divagare. Questi fatti li conosciamo tutti e non li appoggia nessuno. Il punto è che questo non rende santi gli ucraini e me ne frego se ci rimanete male o è politicamente scorretto. Non minimizza nessuno fidati, ma non si cancellano gli sbagli e le colpe di zelensky e co


----------



## cris (4 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Stai continuando a divagare. Questi fatti li conosciamo tutti e non li appoggia nessuno. Il punto è che questo non rende santi gli ucraini e me ne frego se ci rimanete male o è politicamente scorretto. Non minimizza nessuno fidati, ma non si cancellano gli sbagli e le colpe di zelensky e co


Ma è sicuro al 100% che qualche schifezza gli ucraini l’abbiano combinata nel donbass negli ultimi anni.
Questo giustifica invadere e ammazzare a caso ovunque civili? Chiedo.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (4 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in Occidente si....


peccato che se non allineata è sempre quella sbagliata ed ultimamente i metodi per "indirizzarne" la scelta mi sembrano un tantino bolscevichi piuttosto che OCCIDENTALI


----------



## hakaishin (4 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma è sicuro al 100% che qualche schifezza gli ucraini l’abbiano combinata nel donbass negli ultimi anni.
> Questo giustifica invadere e ammazzare a caso ovunque civili? Chiedo.


No cris, questo l’ho detto dall’inizio, tutti l’hanno detto dall’inizio: non c’era nessuna ragione per questa invasione. Nessuna ragione per attaccare uno stato sovrano. Se fosse stato solo per il donbas, la Russia avrebbe dovuto agire in altro modo. Nonostante io consideri l’ucraina uno stato che manco dovrebbe esistere, ormai esiste e va rispettato.
Questo però, lo riepeto per la 120ma volta, non li rende santi e senza macchia ok?
Qualche schifezza? Genocidio semplicemente. Il disastro in donbas lo hanno combinato tutto loro, nazionalisti fascisti. Sono una nazione pessima, corrotta, criminale, non democratica. È una piccola Russia che non ce l’ha fatta tutto qui. Vogliono distaccarsi dalla Russia ma poi si comportano come loro.
Quando nel 2014 i mitici ucraini nazionalisti hanno bruciato vivi in un palazzo, 45 russofoni, ti sei indignato?


----------



## Milo (4 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si si fanno schifo tanto quanto i russi
> Ma capisco che per voi siano santi indefessi e senza peccato..



nono ascolta, in Russia arrestano tutti quelli che dicono semplicemente “No war” o chi riporta le immagini sul campo di guerra.

metterli allo stesso piano degli ucraini è quasi offensivo dai


----------



## hakaishin (4 Aprile 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> nono ascolta, in Russia arrestano tutti quelli che dicono semplicemente “No war” o chi riporta le immagini sul campo di guerra.
> 
> metterli allo stesso piano degli ucraini è quasi offensivo dai


È offensivo renderli sani e immacolati


----------



## Milo (4 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È offensivo renderli sani e immacolati



non sono immacolati ma non si possono paragonare ai russi dai, stanno 100 a 10 proprio


----------



## cris (4 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No cris, questo l’ho detto dall’inizio, tutti l’hanno detto dall’inizio: non c’era nessuna ragione per questa invasione. Nessuna ragione per attaccare uno stato sovrano. Se fosse stato solo per il donbas, la Russia avrebbe dovuto agire in altro modo. Nonostante io consideri l’ucraina uno stato che manco dovrebbe esistere, ormai esiste e va rispettato.
> Questo però, lo riepeto per la 120ma volta, non li rende santi e senza macchia ok?
> Qualche schifezza? Genocidio semplicemente. Il disastro in donbas lo hanno combinato tutto loro, nazionalisti fascisti. Sono una nazione pessima, corrotta, criminale, non democratica. È una piccola Russia che non ce l’ha fatta tutto qui. Vogliono distaccarsi dalla Russia ma poi si comportano come loro.
> Quando nel 2014 i mitici ucraini nazionalisti hanno bruciato vivi in un palazzo, 45 russofoni, ti sei indignato?


Manco ci è arrivata la notizia se e per quello.
Ma sono certo nel dirti che mi fa rivoltare cio che han combinato questi nel donbass.
Detto questo, quindi, come reazione è normale attaccare militarmente una nazione uccidendo civili? Boh


----------



## hakaishin (4 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Manco ci è arrivata la notizia se e per quello.
> Ma sono certo nel dirti che mi fa rivoltare cio che han combinato questi nel donbass.
> Detto questo, quindi, come reazione è normale attaccare militarmente una nazione uccidendo civili? Boh


La notizia è arrivata eccome.
Io in quel periodo stavo con una ragazza di Odessa. Abbiamo seguito tutto insieme, una cosa vergognosa. Odiavano con tutto il cuore il governo che chiamavano NAZISTA. Si sono macchiati di atrocità incredibili.

perdonami ma se ti ho detto che non è normale che ripeti a fare la domanda? Dai…


----------



## hakaishin (4 Aprile 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> non sono immacolati ma non si possono paragonare ai russi dai, stanno 100 a 10 proprio


If you say so….


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Aprile 2022)

Oggi ho letto commenti ovunque e finalmente, finalmente non sto praticamente vedendo più alcun contraddittorio sulle porcate russe.
Sta cosa di Bucha è stata assolutamenta la goccia definitiva, e ci sono anche molte altre testimonianze che ho visto via telegram (non riportate dai media, magari usciranno nei prossimi giorni) che sono raccapriccianti.
Civili trucidati e nascosti in tutti i posti, anche dentro le cisterne dell'acqua. 

Oggi per la prima volta mi sono guardato in giro e non ho visto quasi da nessuna parte i "non sono pro putin MA", ho visto solo tanto disprezzo nei confronti del governo russo e tanta indignazione.
Che boccata di aria fresca, vedere le loro bugie sgretolate così e la loro credibilità finalmente nel fango per (quasi) tutti


----------



## Milo (4 Aprile 2022)

Attenzione perché anche la storia del Donbass non è per niente chiara, come mai chi recrimina il territorio russo non ha uno straccio di documento? Vuoi che siano stati spediti e finanziati dai russi?
Vuoi che hanno fatto uguale in crimea (qua lo so per certo, ci vivevano dei miei colleghi)? 
Non mi ricordavo che dei cittadini che recriminano un’origine diversa erano per la maggior parte senza documenti ed ex galeotti.
Ma Donesk distrutta da anni (stadio dello shaktar compreso), vuoi essere russo qua… distruggendo casa tua….

mha…


----------



## Andris (4 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in Occidente si....


prima di questo scenario c'era anche lì, seppur minore quando tocchi certi temi.
oggi non c'è più come manifestazione in pubblico, ma non solo in Russia.
In Ucraina c'è una concentrazione di potere in una sola persona che neanche in Vaticano si vede, attualmente Zelensky non è diverso da Putin anzi in Russia sentiamo i comunisti alla Duma proporre cose diverse poi chiaramente hanno meno seggi di Russia Unita per cui non passano le proposte.
in queste settimane state leggendo voci dissidenti alla Rada ? atti parlamentari o istituzioni contro Zelensky ?
assolutamente nulla, spartito unico prima ancora dell'unica piattaforma per le televisioni per mandare h24 ciò che lui decide.
siamo a livelli nordocoreani ormai con il culto della persona presenzialista

ogni giorno un appuntamento, un video, una comparsata in strada o dalle truppe

ci fosse uno a dire "scusi presidente ma forse sarebbe meglio far questo", proprio mai 
l'unico è stato l'ex presidente Yanukovich, ma sta all'estero per cui non conta


----------



## Milo (4 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> If you say so….



ti ripeto che gli ucraini non sono limpidi, ma nemmeno come la dittatura che ormai è presente in Russia. Non si possono paragonare non capisco come non concedi almeno questo

se ripenso all’evento allo stadio mi vengono i brividi!!!


----------



## hakaishin (4 Aprile 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ti ripeto che gli ucraini non sono limpidi, ma nemmeno come la dittatura che ormai è presente in Russia. Non si possono paragonare non capisco come non concedi almeno questo


Perché li conosco, perché ho studiato e mi informo.
Appunto sono una mini Russia, corrotti, violenti e non democratici. Si mascherano da democratici e purtroppo c’è chi ci casca


----------



## Milo (4 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perché li conosco, perché ho studiato e mi informo.
> Appunto sono una mini Russia, corrotti, violenti e non democratici. Si mascherano da democratici e purtroppo c’è chi ci casca



io ci lavoro e ci sono stato tantissime volte, sono molto corrotti ma ben lontani dalla politica russa.

sono morti tanti civili per non essere filorusso


----------



## danjr (4 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ahaha,scritto 4 post sopra.
> 
> Totalmente inutile sprecare energie mentali e materiali dietro a queste cose.
> 
> ...


Beh insomma un pelino conta


----------



## Andris (4 Aprile 2022)

dopo la partita, ho messo su Non è l'Arena

Giletti ancora in Ucraina a camminare nel bosco con le Hogan ai piedi, i sacchi di sabbia attorno tipo trincea e la bandiera ucraina, il giubbotto anti propiettili con scritto press e il casco con scritto tv

certi soggetti assurdi in studio...

"non sento bene scusate, non è facile condurre da qui. datemi una mano. venite voi sotto le bombe con me"

che brutta roba, eppure durante gli scorsi due anni spesso ha fatto buona informazione
è entrato nel loop anche lui

chissà quanto paga il vigile urbano per questo pessimo show in trasferta


----------



## Riccardo88 (4 Aprile 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> io ci lavoro e ci sono stato tantissime volte, sono molto corrotti ma ben lontani dalla politica russa.
> 
> sono morti tanti civili per non essere filorusso


Io ci stavo quasi per comprare casa qualche mese prima del conflitto..
Leggere tutti questi insulti contro un paese invaso, la cui popolazione è quasi disposta a farsi sterminare pur di non stare sotto ai ruski è sconcertante.
Meglio andare a parlare alle persone, ci sono 100mila ucraini rifugiati in Italia. Che vadano a chiedere a loro cosa succede li, non informarsi su Russia Today o Sputnik ed andare in rete ad augurare morte agli "ucraini nazisti".
Gli ucraini hanno Facebook, magari un messaggio o una richiesta di informazioni su cosa sta davvero succedendo, richiederebbe 1/10 del tempo che richiedono centinaia di messaggi contro Zelenski.


----------



## hakaishin (4 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Io ci stavo quasi per comprare casa qualche mese prima del conflitto..
> Leggere tutti questi insulti contro un paese invaso, la cui popolazione è quasi disposta a farsi sterminare pur di non stare sotto ai ruski è sconcertante.
> Meglio andare a parlare alle persone, ci sono 100mila ucraini rifugiati in Italia. Che vadano a chiedere a loro cosa succede li, non informarsi su Russia Today o Sputnik ed andare in rete ad augurare morte agli "ucraini nazisti".
> Gli ucraini hanno Facebook, magari un messaggio o una richiesta di informazioni su cosa sta davvero succedendo, richiederebbe 1/10 del tempo che richiedono centinaia di messaggi contro Zelenski.


Niente ok, paese invaso=paese perfetto senza macchie ed errori!
Buono a sapersi


----------



## Andris (4 Aprile 2022)

*A Zona Bianca la giornalista Safiria Leccese mostra un documento sulla madonna di Giampilieri che avrebbe predetto la guerra in Ucraina.*

Ecco il testo più rilevante:

*"Ascolta bene quello che ti dico, un grande castigo cadrà sul genere umano.*
*Non oggi o domani ma sarà molto presto.
Io lo avevo già rivelato ai bambini Melania e Massimo e ai tre pastorelli a Fatima.*
*Oggi lo ripeto a te perchè il genere umano ha peccato e calpestato il dono che avevo fatto."*



@7vinte @Toby rosso nero


si mischia sacro e profano che è una bellezza a rete4...


----------

